# † تـــأمـــــــــــلات ميــــــلاديــــــــــــة †



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ســــــلام ونعمــــــه





*
*بنعمة ربنا هنبتدى نجمع سلسلة لمجموعة من التأملات الروحية 
التى تخص عيد الميلاد المجيد
وللأمانة التأملات منقولة




تحت إشراف مشرفتنا المباركة 
happy angel
بنصلى يكون هذا العمل سبب بركة لكم
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين وسنة حلوة مع يسوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*شخص عظيم فوق البشر*

*شخص عظيم فوق البشر




ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل ... ( إش 7: 14 )
يخطئ مَنْ يظن أن المسيح بمولده من عذراء يُشبه آدم في خلقه.
 هناك مقولة شائعة عند البعض: إن قدرة الله تجلَّت في خلق آدم بدون أب وأم، ثم في حواء التي خُلقت من أب وبدون أم، وأخيرًا في المسيح الذي ولد من أم بدون أب ... 
لكننا نُجيب بأن الاختلاف هنا أكبر جدًا من المُشابهة.

فآدم مخلوق من الله خلقًا مباشرًا. وبالتالي فنحن لا نتوقع إنه يكون له أب وأم. أما حواء فالمسألة مختلفة، لأن آدم لم يكن أبًا لحواء بل زوجها. والله لما خلق حواء من ضلعة آدم، كان غرضه من ذلك توضيح نظرة الله المقدسة للزواج، وأنهما في نظر الله جسد واحد. لكن لا آدم ولا حواء وُلد، بل الله خلقهما «ذكرًا وأنثى خلقهم الله» ( تك 1: 27 ).

لكن بعد حادثة الخلق، فإن الله جعل طريقة الدخول إلى العالم هي طريقة واحدة دائمًا، وهي تزاوج رجل بامرأة. واستمر هذا الأمر آلافًا من السنين، فيها وُلد ملايين وبلايين البشر بهذه الطريقة الوحيدة. إلى أن جاء المسيح، فوُلد بطريقة مختلفة تمامًا عن سائر البشر. 
لماذا؟ ليس من سبب لذلك سوى أن المسيح مختلف عن كل البشر.

آدم خُلق ولم يولد، وكذلك حواء، لكن المسيح وُلِد ولم يُخلَق .. ثم إن آدم قبل خلقه لم يكن له وجود، ولا حواء كانت موجودة قبل خلقها،
 لكن المسيح كان موجودًا قبل ولادته. قال المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا8: 58 «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائنٌ».

فهو وُلد في العالم، لكنه هو نفسه كان قبل ولادته.
 إنه الأزلي الأبدي، فلا عجب أن يدخل ذلك العظيم إلى العالم عن طريق أعجوبة الميلاد العذراوي.
 فحقًا إن شخصًا كالمسيح كان يلزم أن يكون دخوله إلى العالم عجيبًا نظير الدخول العذراوي. إن كيفية دخول المسيح العجيبة تُبرَّر تمامًا عندما نعرف حقيقة شخصه العجيب!

إذًا فمسألة الميلاد العذراوي، لها أبعاد تختلف عن مجرد قدرة الله. إنها تؤكد سمو شخص المسيح. وهذا العظيم عندما دخل إلى العالم، لم يدخله بالطريق العادي كما يدخل سائر البشر، وذلك لأنه يختلف اختلاقًا جوهريًا وجذريًا عن سائر البشر، سواء في حقيقة شخصه أو غرض مجيئه إلى العالم.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*زيارة الرعاة للمولود الإلهي (1)*

*زيارة الرعاة للمولود الإلهي (1)




قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض: لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مُسرعين ( لو 2: 15 ، 16)
أول ما يلفت النظر في هؤلاء الرعاة البسطاء الذين كانوا موضع اهتمام السماء، هو إيمانهم البسيط. فعندما كان الملاك يتحدث إليهم كانوا مُنصتين، ثم عندما سبّح جمهور الجُند السماوي كانوا مبهورين، لكن بمجرد أن مضت عنهم الملائكة إلى السماء، قال بعضهم لبعض: «لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب».

إنهم لم يقولوا: "لننظر هل هذه الأمور هكذا أم لا؟" بل إذ كان إيمانهم بسيطًا، فإنه لم يكن في قلوبهم مكان للشك. فطالما أن السماء أعلنت ذلك الإعلان، فإن السماء لا تكذب مطلقًا.

لقد قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض: «لنذهب الآن». ونحن نعلم أن وقت ظهور الملائكة لهم كان ليلاً، لكنهم مع ذلك قالوا: «لنذهب الآن». لم ينتظروا إلى ضوء الصباح، بل كان شوقهم جميعًا أن يذهبوا فورًا.

عزيزي، أ يوجد وقت تقول عنه إنه غير مناسب لخلاص نفسك؟ هب أنك تقرأ هذا الكلام في سكون الليل أو في وقت غير مناسب لأداء عديد من الأعمال، فهل هو أيضًا غير مناسب لتتجه بقلبك إلى الله طالبًا البركة والخلاص؟ إذًا فاستمع إلى أولئك البسطاء من الرعاة الذين قالوا: «لنذهب الآن».

إن أولئك الرجال الرعاة البسطاء المؤمنين، اختاروا التوقيت الصحيح، وذهبوا إلى المكان الصحيح، واتخذوا الأسلوب الصحيح، نحو الغرض الصحيح.

والتوقيت الصحيح هو الآن. لذلك قالوا: «لنذهب الآن». هذا ما يجب أن يكون عليه الحال دائمًا في أمور الله.

والمكان الصحيح، هو ذلك المكان الذي حددته كلمة الله قبل مئات السنين، وتأكد تلك الليلة برسالة الملاك. أعني به «بيت لحم» "بيت الخبز". لذلك قالوا: "لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم».

أما الغرض الصحيح فهو: «لننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب». لم يقولوا الذي أعلمنا به الملاك، بل أعلمنا به الرب الذي أرسل الملاك.

وأخيرًا، فإن الأسلوب الصحيح هو السرعة. إذ يقول الكتاب: «فجاءوا مُسرعين». وكم يُسَر الله أن يرى فينا الشغف بالأمور الروحية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*زيارة الرعاة للمولود الإلهي (2)*

*زيارة الرعاة للمولود الإلهي (2)




فجاءوا مُسرعين، ووجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مُضجعًا في المذود. فلما رأوه أخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي ( لو 2: 16 ، 17)
كم كانت كلمات الرعاة هذه تعزية لقلب المطوبة مريم ...
 أتراها صُدمت وهي تلد عمانوئيل في مكان للبهائم؟ قبل أن يطلع النهار كان الرعاة قد حضروا وأخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن الصبي، ولهذا نقرأ أن «كل الذين سمعوا تعجبوا مما قيل لهم من الرعاة. وأما مريم فكانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها».

وأما الرعاة أنفسهم فقد رجعوا بعد تلك الزيارة القصيرة، وقد امتلأت نفوسهم بركة في تلك الليلة التي لا تُنسى، إذ يقول البشير: «ثم رجع الرعاة وهم يمجدون الله ويسبحونه على كل ما سمعوه ورأوه كما قيل لهم».

إنهم أولاً سمعوا رسالة السماء، وسمعوا تسبيحة الجُند السماوي. أما الآن فقد رجعوا يسبحون على ما سمعوا ورأوا. فلقد رأوا بعيونهم المخلص، المسيح الرب، عمانوئيل. وهكذا كافأ الله إيمانهم البسيط إذ صاروا أول بشر، بعد المطوبة مريم ويوسف رجلها، ينظرون وجه الطفل السماوي العجيب، مسيح الله، في ذات ليلة ميلاده.

وكل رحلة تبدأ بتصديق الخبر، لا بد أن تُختم برؤية المخلص، مسيح الله. وكل رحلة تُختم برؤية المخلص المسيح، لا بد أن يعقبها تسبيح يستمر العمر كله، بل والأبدية أيضًا!

لقد سمعوا أولاً تسبحة الملائكة، لكنهم بعد أن رأوا مسيح الله لم يعودوا مجرد مستمعين للتسبيح، بل هم أنفسهم سبحوا الله. فتصاعد التسبيح من الأرض إلى السماء ردًا على تسبيح السماء إلى الأرض. بل ربما كانت النغمة ورنة الفرح في تسبيح هؤلاء البسطاء، لا نجد ما يشبهها في نغمة الجُند السماوي. ألم يَقُل الملاك: «وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب؟». صحيح لقد تراءى الله لملائكة، فسبّحوا تسبيحتهم الجميلة، لكن المسيح لم يأتِ ليفدي الملائكة، بل لكي يخلّص البشر.

طوباكم أيها الرعاة، لقد تعلمتم لغة أهل السماء بمجرد أن وقعت أعينكم على ضيف السماء.

لكن هذا التطويب الذي للرعاة هو من حقك أنت أيضًا، أيها القارئ الكريم، إن رأيت مسيح الله بالإيمان. المسيح الذي كان مضجعًا في مذود من ألفي عام. والذي مات أيضًا من أجلنا، لكنه قام أيضًا، وهو الآن فوق جميع السماوات.
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 ديسمبر 2010)

​ 
ميلاد السيد المسيح مناسبة فرح: ​

فرح الملائكة بميلاده. وانشدوا نشيدهم الخالد "المجد لله في الأعالي. وعلي الأرض السلام. وفي الناس المسرة". ​ 
ودَعوا الرعاة أيضا للاشتراك معهم في الفرح. لأنه فرح لجميع الشعب.
والعذراء فرحت. وعائلة زكريا الكاهن فرحت. ومازال العالم يفرح إنه فرح
ببدء عهد جديد. تظهر فيه مبادئ جديدة وقيم سامية عالية يقدمها السيد
المسيح للعالم.. وظهرت في عظته الشهيرة علي الجبل. وفي سائر عظاته
وتعاليمه. وفي ما أودعه في قلوب تلاميذه من تعليم. ​ 
علي أن هناك دروساً عميقة نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد. وما أحاطت بها من أحداث. وما نتعلمه أيضا من حياة السيد المسيح علي الأرض.. ​ 

من الدروس الهامة التي نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد: ​ 
1- عدم الاهتمام بالمظاهر: ​ 
يظهر هذا جليا من ميلاد السيد المسيح في بلدة صغيرة تدعي بيت لحم. وفي
مكان حقير هو مزود بقر. وفي يوم لم يعلن للناس مازالوا يختلفون في موعده..
كما يولد بدون احتفالات ارضية. كما يحدث لسائر الناس. استعاضت عنها السماء
بحفل من الملائكة والجند السمائيين. ​ 
كما ولد من أسرة فقيرة. وفي رعاية رجل نجار. وقيل عن يوم ميلاده "لم يكن
له موضع في البيت". وحتي الآن لا تزال صور الميلاد تبين المزود وما يحيط
بالفراش القش من حيوانات. ​ 
وولد في يوم شديد البرد. لم يجد فيه أقمطة كافية ولا دفئاً..​ 
كل ذلك نأخذ منه درسا روحيا. وهو أننا بالبعد عن المظاهر الخارجية ندخل في مشاعر الميلاد. بعيداً عن العظمة والترف. ​ 
فالعظمة الحقيقية ليست في المظاهر الخارجية من غني وملابس وزينة.. وباقي
أمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها إعلان عن الذات.. إنما العظمة الحقيقية هي في
القلب المنتصر المملوء من الفضائل. ​ 
فليبحث اذن كل شخص عن مظاهر العظمة الخارجية التي يقع في شهوتها ويسعي
إليها. لكي يتجنبها.. إن أراد أن تكون للميلاد فاعلية في حياته.. ​ 

2- الاتضاع :​ 
إن ميلاد السيد المسيح هو أكبر درس في الاتضاع. وقصة الميلاد بدون اتضاع.
تفقد جوهرها.. سواء في ظروف الميلاد التي أخلي فيها ذاته من كل مجد عالمي.
أو حياته حوالي ثلاثين عاماً وهي تكاد تكون مجهولة لكثيرين. علي الرغم مما
حدث فيها من معجزات في فترة مجيئه لمصر.. ​ 
واتضاع السيد المسيح. كان معه اتضاع امه العذراء أيضاَ. ​ 
فإن أردنا الاحتفال بالميلاد. فلنحتفل بالاتضاع فيه وفينا. ​ 
ولنبحث ما هي أعماق الاتضاع. وكيف تكون وكيف نحياها؟ وما هي الأمور التي
تضاد الاتضاع في حياتنا لكي نتجنبها؟ لأنه ما الفائدة في أن ننظر إلي
اتضاع السيد المسيح دون أن نتشبه باتضاعه علي قدر طاقتنا؟! ​ 
أليس أنه ترك لنا مثالاً. حتي كما سلك هو. نسلك نحن أيضا..! ​ 
3- البساطة :​ 
نلاحظ في قصة الميلاد أن السيد المسيح له المجد - لما بدأ رسالته - اختار
له تلاميذ بسطاء. غالبيتهم من الصيادين. ولكنهم كانوا أبراراً ولهم قلوب
مستعدة لحمل الرسالة. ​ 
كما أن بشارة الميلاد أُعلنت لجماعة من الرعاة البسطاء. ولكن كانت لهم
بساطة الإيمان وعمقه. ولم تعلن هذه البشارة لكثيرين من القادة كالكتبة
والفريسيين وكهنة اليهود وشيوخ الشعب.. فلماذا ؟ ​ 
ذلك لأن أسرار الرب. إنما تُعلن لقلوب بسيطة تفرح بها. ​ 
إن المجوس والرعاة كانوا بسطاء القلب. لما سمعوا ببشارة الميلاد. صدقوا وآمنوا وفرحوا. وذهب المجوس الي المزود وقدموا هداياهم.. ​ 
أما الكبار فلم تكن قلوبهم مستعدة ولا بسيطة. مثال ذلك هيرودس الملك. الذي
لما سمع الخبر "اضطرب وكل اورشليم معه". واستخدم الفحص والاستقصاء. وأيضا
الحيلة والدهاء في كيف يقتل المولود !! ​ 

فهل أنت أيها القارئ العزيز لك بساطة الإيمان. التي تستطيع بها أن تقبل أسرار الرب ومعجزاته ؟ ​ 
إن القديسة العذراء كانت لها بساطة القلب. فآمنت بما قيل لها من قِبل الرب
عن طريق ملاكه. وصدقت أنها ستلد وهي عذراء. فكانت لها هذه البركة.. وكذلك
يوسف النجار أيضاً آمن بأنها حبلي من الروح القدس .. ​ 
والمجوس علي الرغم من أنهم كانوا حكماء وعلماء. إلا أنهم كانوا أيضاً
بسطاء في قلوبهم. ولم يكن لهم مكر هيرودس الملك وخبثه. لذلك استحقوا هم
أيضا أن يروا المسيح وينالوا بركته. وعلي الرغم من أنهم رأوه في مزود. إلا
أنهم آمنوا وقدموا هداياهم. ​ 
وهنا نسأل : هل نحن نسلك ببساطة الإيمان. أم بتعقيد وشك ؟ ​ 
إن العالم المعاصر - للأسف الشديد - فيه الكثير من التعقيد باسم العلم !
فكثيرون ينكرون المعجزات. وينكرون صحة الرؤي المقدسة. لذلك إذا ما حدثت
أمامهم لا يصدقونها ! بل بعضهم ينكر القيامة أيضا. وهكذا وجدت فجوة بين
الدين. وبعض الفلاسفة والعلماء. ​ 
إننا نؤمن بالعلم. ولكننا لا نحب في الأمور الخاصة بالله ومعجزاته. أن نفقد بساطة القلب. فالبساطة كنز عظيم. من الخسارة أن نضيّعه. ​ 
والبساطة هي غير السذاجة. فمن الممكن أن تكون بسيطاً وحكيماً. ​ 
البساطة هي عدم التعقيد. وليست عدم التعقل. وهي تتمشي مع حياة الإيمان. وبها نقبل ما يقوله الله. دون أن نكون رقباء علي عجائبه. ​ 
وفي احتفالنا بالميلاد. نذكرالمبادئ السامية التي نادي بها المسيح: ​ 
ولعل في مقدمة ذلك : المحبة والسلام. جاء المسيح ينشر الحب بين الناس.
وبين الناس والله. ويقدم الله للناس أباً محباً. يعاملهم لا كعبيد. بل
كأبناء. ويصلون إليه قائلين "أبانا الذي في السماوات".وهم في الحرص علي
محبته. يعملون بوصاياه. لا خوفاً من عقوبة. بل حباً للخير. ​ 
وهكذا قال السيد المسيح إن جميع الوصايا تتركز في وصية واحدة وهي المحبة
"تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك. ومن كل فكرك. ومن كل قدرتك. وتحب قريبك كنفسك"
بهذا تتعلق جميع الوصايا. ​ 
وإلي جوار المحبة. جاء المسيح أيضا ببشارة السلام : ​ 
سلام بين الناس. وسلام بين الانسان والله. وسلام في أعماق النفس من الداخل. سلام من الله يفوق كل عقل. ​ 
وعلّم بأن الصلح أفضل من تقديم القرابين. فقال : إن قدمت قربانك علي
المذبح. وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك قربانك قدام المذبح.
واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك". ​ 
وفي سبيل السلام بين الناس. دعتهم تعاليم المسيح أن يكونوا مقدمين بعضهم بعضاً في الكرامة. ​ 
إن العالم بميلاد المسيح قد بدأ عصراً جديداً. يتميز عن كل ما سبقه من
عصور. وأصبح الميلاد المجيد فاصلاً بين زمنين متمايزين: ما قبل الميلاد , وما بعد الميلاد .

*( تأملات في ميلاد السيد المسيح لقداسة البابا شنودة )*​​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب تاملات جميلة
كل سنه وانت طيب
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
يثبت للاهميه*​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب تاملات جميلة
كل سنه وانت طيب
رينا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
يثبت للاهميه*​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأمل جميـل ميـلاد المجـد يسـوع

في ميلاد رب المجد

إن ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح هو حد فاصل في تاريخ البشرية... ويُعتبر أعظم حدث في مسار حياة الإنسان...
ونحن نقف أمام هذا التجسد الإلهي العظيم خاشعين وخاضعين وساجدين كمثل الرعاة والمجوس... ونتأمل في هذا الطفل الإلهي القدوس لنتعلم منه

:

1- تقديس الجسد:

فحقيقة أن يتجسد الله معناها أن الجسد محترم ومقدس ومبارك في نظر الله، بدليل أنه لم يستنكف أن يتحد به ويحل فيه ويتخذه جسداً خاصاً له... ويضاف لذلك أن تجسد الله قد عظّم كرامة الجسد وقداسته...
ونحن -المسيحيين- نحترم الجسد ونقدسه كرامة لتجسد الله وإحتراماً لجسد المسيح.


2- تقدير الطفولة:

فمن ينظر إلى وجه الطفل يسوع في حضن أمه، ويتأمل مقدار البراءة والعذوبة لابد أن ينفتح قلبه لمحبة الأطفال... وقد أحبهم السيد المسيح وقدّرهم قائلاً "دعوا الأولاد يأتون إليًّ ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات" (مت 19 : 14)
وقد أعتبرهم السيد المسيح النموذج والمعيار لدخول ملكوت السموات "إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات" (مت 18 : 3)، "من لا يقبل ملكوت الله مثل ولد فلن يدخله" (مر 10 : 15).


3- الرفق بالحيوان:

لقد شاء رب المجد أن يولد في مذود للحيوان... أراد أن يكون بين الذبائح فهو الذبيح الأعظم... وعندما تدخل لتزور الوليد الجديد ستسمع صوت الأبقار والأغنام والمواشي... وتجد أن نبؤة أشعياء قد تحققت "الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه أما اسرائيل فلا يعرف شعبي لا يفهم" (اش 1 : 3)
وكأنه يوجه ذهننا أننا نتعلم أيضاً من الحيوانات... فهذا نتعلم منه الصبر، وذلك الإجتهاد، وآخر نتعلم منه الوفاء... وهكذا...


4- كرامة الإنسان:

الله ارتضى أن يصير إنساناً... فالإنسان إذاً محترم ومبارك جداً... لا يوجد فرق بين جنس وآخر، أو لون وآخر، أو بين فقير وغني، أو ذي مركز مرموق وآخر في مركز بسيط... المهم هو الإنسان... لذلك يعلمنا الله في تجسده أن نُقدّر الإنسان... بِغَضّ النظر عن الرتوش الخارجية... حتى المعوق ذهنياً والمشوه... والإنسان قليل الذكاء... والآخر قليل الحيلة... يجب أن نعرف ونُقدّر ظروف كل أحد... ونتعامل مع الجميع بإحترام وتقدير وحب.


5- قبول الآخر:

لم يُستعلن الله في ميلاده للمؤمنين به فقط بل أيضاً ظهر للمجوس في شكل نجم يقودهم إلى حيث ميلاد المسيح... وكان المجوس من فئة الحكماء الفهماء العلماء... فأراد الله أيضاً أن يشارك الفقراء البسطاء فظهر للرعاة... إن الآخر مهما كانت ظروفه هو موضوع إهتمام ورعاية الله... وهذا يعلمنا أن نقبل الآخر مهما كانت ظروفه، حتى إن اختلف معنا في الدين أو المفاهيم... نحب الجميع ونتعاون مع الجميع دون الموافقة على أفكارهم إن كانت ضد تعاليم الله والإنجيل.


6- منهج المسيح في تغيير عوائد البشر:

لقد أحدث الرب يسوع تغييراً جذرياً في مفاهيم البشر وذلك دون عنف أو صياح أو قتل... لقد سلك بكل وداعة وهدوء واستطاع بقوة أن يغيّر وجه التاريخ، قيل عنه "لا يخاصم ولا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفئ حتى يخرج الحق إلى النصرة وعلى إسمه يكون رجاء الأمم" (مت 12 :21-19)...
إنه منهج عميق يعلمنا أن نوقد شمعة بدلاً من أن نلعن الظلام، وأن نعمل عملاً إيجابياً هادئاً عميقاً بدلاً من أن نملأ الدنيا بالصخب والشكاوي والصياح.
هذا قليل من كثير نتعلمه من رب المجد في تجسده الإلهي وميلاده الطاهر.*​


----------



## happy angel (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*تأملات في قصة الميلاد
البابا شنوده الثالث


كما ولد السيد المسيح في عالم مظلم. وأشرق عليه بنوره..
هكذا
فليمنح الله الاستنارة للعالم الآن. ويرشده الي سواء السبيل.. ولد المسيح
في ليلة باردة جداً من ليالي الشتاء. ووسط مجتمع شملته البرودة الروحية
فترة طويلة من الزمن. بلا صلة بينه وبين الله. وبلا أنبياء. وبلا افتقاد
إلهي. وبلا معونة من الروح. قال عنه المسيح فيما بعد: "جيل
فاسق وشرير يطلب آية ولا تُعطي له". جيل حارب المسيح وحارب معجزاته
ووصاياه. لذلك قيل عنه إن "النور أضاء في الظلمة. والظلمة لم تدركه. إلي
خاصته جاء. وخاصته لم تقبله":.
وعلي الرغم من ظلمة العصر. أحيط الميلاد المجيد بمجموعة من القديسين.

نذكر من بين هؤلاء القديسين زكرياالكاهن وزوجته اليصابات.وكيف بشرهما الملاك بميلاد ابنهما يوحنا المعمدان "وكان كلاهما بارين أمام الله.. سالكين في جميع وصايا الله بلا لوم". وإلي جوارهما وجد يوسف النجار وسمعان الشيخ. وحنة ابنة فنوئيل العابدة في الهيكل بأصوام وصلوات ليلاً ونهاراً.
ومع هؤلاء. عاشت القديسة العذراء أطهر امرأة في الوجود. التي استحقت أن روح الله يحل عليها. وقوة العلي تظللها. والتي بشرها بميلاد ابنها : الملاك جبرائيل. وكانت الوحيدة في العالم التي لدت ميلاداً بتولياً. بمعجزة لم تحدث من قبل. ولم تتكرر فيما بعد..
كل أولئك كانوا موجودين في عصر واحد. هو وقت ميلاد المسيح.

وجود أولئك القديسين في ذلك العصر المظلم يعطي رجاء بأن روح الله يعمل حتي في العصر الخاطي المبتعد عنه.

إن الفساد السائد في ذلك الزمن. لم يكن عقبة تمنع وجود اولئك الأبرار فيه. كما أن فساد سادوم من قبل. لم يمنع وجود رجل بار هو لوط. وفي كل جيل فاسد يستحق طوفاناً ليغرقه. لابد من وجود انسان بار مثل نوح ليشهد للرب فيه. فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد..
وهكذا كان العصر الذي ولد فيه المسيح.
كان روح الله يعمل - وبخاصة وسط مختاريه - لكي يمنحهم حياة النصرة علي ذلك الجو. ولكي يقيمهم شهودا له. فاستحقوا أن يروا ملائكة . وأن يتسلموا رسالات إلهية.

يضاف اليهم الرعاة والمجوس الذين عاصروا الميلاد.

وكان كل أولئك القديسين من نوعيات متعددة
* كانوا من نوعيات تختلف في السن. فمنهم سمعان الشيخ. وكان طاعناً جداً في السن. وزكريا واليصابات "وكان كلاهما متقدمين في ايامهما". وحنة ابنة فنوئيل. وكانت أرملة من نحو أربع وثمانين سنة. إلي جوار القديسة العذراء وهي شابة صغيرة. ويوحنا بن زكريا وهو طفل رضيع..
* وكانت هذه المجموعة من الأبرار. متنوعة من جهة العمل.
كان منهم الكاهن مثل زكريا. والنجار مثل يوسف. وسمعان الشيخ كان من علماء الكتاب أو علماء اللاهوت. وكان المجوس من علماء الفلك. وإلي جوارهم مجموعة من الرعاة. وكانت اليصابات "ست بيت".
وحياة البر شملت الكل. بغض النظر عن السن أو نوع العمل
مما يدل علي أن الله للجميع. يدعو الكل إلي برّه. وإلي ملكوته.

وكان أولئك الأبرار متنوعين من جهة الحياة الزوجية:
كان زكريا واليصابات زوجين. وكان يوسف ومريم مخطوبين.
وكانت حنة ابنه فنوئيل أرملة. ولا شك أن سمعان الشيخ كان أرملاً.
والعذراء كانت بتولاً. ويوحنا بن زكريا صار بتولاً أيضاً.
وفي صورة واحدة. اجتمع المتزوجون والمترملون والمخطوبون والبتوليون. كلهم لهم نصيب في الرب. وكلهم لهم نصيب في حياة البر.
كذلك كان من بينهم الرجل والمرأة والطفل والكل فرحوا بميلاد المسيح. كما فرح الرعاة بذلك. وكما فرح المجوس.



وكان ميلاد السيد المسيح مناسبة فرح:
فرح الملائكة بميلاده. وانشدوا نشيدهم الخالد "المجد لله في الأعالي. وعلي الأرض السلام. وفي الناس المسرة".
ودَعوا الرعاة أيضا للاشتراك معهم في الفرح. لأنه فرح لجميع الشعب. والعذراء فرحت. وعائلة زكريا الكاهن فرحت. ومازال العالم يفرح إنه فرح ببدء عهد جديد. تظهر فيه مبادئ جديدة وقيم سامية عالية يقدمها السيد المسيح للعالم.. وظهرت في عظته الشهيرة علي الجبل. وفي سائر عظاته وتعاليمه. وفي ما أودعه في قلوب تلاميذه من تعليم.
علي أن هناك دروساً عميقة نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد. وما أحاطت بها من أحداث. وما نتعلمه أيضا من حياة السيد المسيح علي الأرض.. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*دروس من زيارة المجوس*

*دروس من زيارة المجوس









إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟ فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له ( مت 2: 1 ، 2)
لقد ظهرت حكمة المجوس في عدة مظاهر:

أولاً: أنهم لما رأوا نجمًا وعرفوا أنه يشير إلى مولد الملك العظيم، منتظر كل الأجيال، فقد أتوا إلى أورشليم فورًا. ومع أن السفر في تلك العصور الغابرة كان شاقًا، فإنهم تكبدوا مشقة السفر، وجاءوا إلى أورشليم. أما رجال الدين في أورشليم، فمع أنهم عرفوا من التوراة أين يولد المسيح، لم يكن لديهم قلب لأمور الله، ولا لمسيح الله.

ثانيًا: ولقد ظهرت حكمة هؤلاء المجوس أيضًا في أنه لم يكن لديهم الاهتمام فقط، بل الإيمان أيضًا. لقد أتوا إلى أورشليم لا ليسألوا: هل وُلد المسيح فعلاً؟ بل أتوا قائلين: «أين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟ فإننا رأينا نجمه وأتينا لنسجد له». فماذا رأوا بعد كل هذا العناء وتلك المشقة؟! لم يروا شخصًا في قصر عظيم تحوطه مظاهر الأبهة والعظمة، بل رأوا طفلاً صغيرًا في مكان بسيط ومتواضع، تحمله امرأة صغيرة وكل الشواهد تدل على أنها رقيقة الحال. يا لخيبة الأمل إذًا بحسب الظاهر. لكن ما كان أعظم إيمانهم. فهم من خلال حجاب الاتضاع وستار الفقر، رأوا مجده!

ثالثًا: ولقد ظهرت حكمة المجوس أيضًا في سجودهم للمسيح. فهم لم يكن لديهم الاهتمام فقط، ولا الإيمان فحسب، بل لقد أتوا ليسجدوا. لم يأتوا بدافع الفضول، ولا ليُشبعوا الدهشة، بل ليسجدوا. ولا نقرأ أنهم سجدوا لهيرودس، مع كل مظاهر العظمة الزائفة التي كانت تحوطه. لكنهم سجدوا لذلك المولود، ذلك الملك الجليل.

رابعًا: بعد أن سجدوا له قدّموا له هداياهم. لاحظ أنهم لم يقدموا الهدايا أولاً، بل سجدوا أولاً. فالله يريد قلبك أولاً لا جيبك. حُبك أولاً قبل عطاياك. ثم لاحظ أيضًا أنهم لما سجدوا لم يسجدوا لسواه. فلا يُقال مثلاً إنهم سجدوا للمطوّبة مريم، بل خرّوا وسجدوا له. ومرة أخرى عندما قدموا الهدايا، لم يقدموها ليوسف مثلاً أو لأمه، بل يقول البشير: «قدموا له هداياهم».

خامسًا: ثم لاحظ ماذا كانت الهدايا. لقد قدموا ذهبًا ولبانًا ومُرًا. والذهب للدلالة على مجده الإلهي وسموه الملكي. واللبان للدلالة على كمال شخصه، والمُرّ للدلالة على رفض الناس له وآلامه.
*​


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*من الدروس الهامة التي نتعلمها من قصة الميلاد:

عدم الاهتمام بالمظاهر:

يظهر هذا جليا من ميلاد السيد المسيح في بلدة صغيرة تدعي بيت لحم. وفي مكان حقير هو مزود بقر. وفي يوم لم يعلن للناس مازالوا يختلفون في موعده.. كما يولد بدون احتفالات ارضية. كما يحدث لسائر الناس. استعاضت عنها السماء بحفل من الملائكة والجند السمائيين.

كما ولد من أسرة فقيرة. وفي رعاية رجل نجار. وقيل عن يوم ميلاده "لم يكن له موضع في البيت". وحتي الآن لا تزال صور الميلاد تبين المزود وما يحيط بالفراش القش من حيوانات.

وولد في يوم شديد البرد. لم يجد فيه أقمطة كافية ولا دفئاً..



كل ذلك نأخذ منه درسا روحيا. وهو أننا بالبعد عن المظاهر الخارجية ندخل في مشاعر الميلاد. بعيداً عن العظمة والترف.

فالعظمة الحقيقية ليست في المظاهر الخارجية من غني وملابس وزينة.. وباقي أمثال هذه الأمور التي فيها إعلان عن الذات.. إنما العظمة الحقيقية هي في القلب المنتصر المملوء من الفضائل.

فليبحث اذن كل شخص عن مظاهر العظمة الخارجية التي يقع في شهوتها ويسعي إليها. لكي يتجنبها.. إن أراد أن تكون للميلاد فاعلية في حياته..

من دروس الميلاد أيضا : الاتضاع

إن ميلاد السيد المسيح هو أكبر درس في الاتضاع. وقصة الميلاد بدون اتضاع. تفقد جوهرها.. سواء في ظروف الميلاد التي أخلي فيها ذاته من كل مجد عالمي. أو حياته حوالي ثلاثين عاماً وهي تكاد تكون مجهولة لكثيرين. علي الرغم مما حدث فيها من معجزات في فترة مجيئه لمصر..

واتضاع السيد المسيح. كان معه اتضاع امه العذراء أيضاَ.

فإن أردنا الاحتفال بالميلاد. فلنحتفل بالاتضاع فيه وفينا.

ولنبحث ما هي أعماق الاتضاع. وكيف تكون وكيف نحياها؟ وما هي الأمور التي تضاد الاتضاع في حياتنا لكي نتجنبها؟ لأنه ما الفائدة في أن ننظر إلي اتضاع السيد المسيح دون أن نتشبه باتضاعه علي قدر طاقتنا؟!

أليس أنه ترك لنا مثالاً. حتي كما سلك هو. نسلك نحن أيضا..!

من دروس الميلاد أيضا: البساطة

نلاحظ في قصة الميلاد أن السيد المسيح له المجد - لما بدأ رسالته - اختار له تلاميذ بسطاء. غالبيتهم من الصيادين. ولكنهم كانوا أبراراً ولهم قلوب مستعدة لحمل الرسالة.

كما أن بشارة الميلاد أُعلنت لجماعة من الرعاة البسطاء. ولكن كانت لهم بساطة الإيمان وعمقه. ولم تعلن هذه البشارة لكثيرين من القادة كالكتبة والفريسيين وكهنة اليهود وشيوخ الشعب.. فلماذا؟

ذلك لأن أسرار الرب. إنما تُعلن لقلوب بسيطة تفرح بها.

إن المجوس والرعاة كانوا بسطاء القلب. لما سمعوا ببشارة الميلاد. صدقوا وآمنوا وفرحوا. وذهب المجوس الي المزود وقدموا هداياهم..

أما الكبار فلم تكن قلوبهم مستعدة ولا بسيطة. مثال ذلك هيرودس الملك. الذي لما سمع الخبر "اضطرب وكل اورشليم معه". واستخدم الفحص والاستقصاء. وأيضا الحيلة والدهاء في كيف يقتل المولود!!


فهل أنت أيها القارئ العزيز لك بساطة الإيمان. التي تستطيع بها أن تقبل أسرار الرب ومعجزاته؟

إن القديسة العذراء كانت لها بساطة القلب. فآمنت بما قيل لها من قِبل الرب عن طريق ملاكه. وصدقت أنها ستلد وهي عذراء. فكانت لها هذه البركة.. وكذلك يوسف النجار أيضاً آمن بأنها حبلي من الروح القدس..

والمجوس علي الرغم من أنهم كانوا حكماء وعلماء. إلا أنهم كانوا أيضاً بسطاء في قلوبهم. ولم يكن لهم مكر هيرودس الملك وخبثه. لذلك استحقوا هم أيضا أن يروا المسيح وينالوا بركته. وعلي الرغم من أنهم رأوه في مزود. إلا أنهم آمنوا وقدموا هداياهم.


وهنا نسأل : هل نحن نسلك ببساطة الإيمان. أم بتعقيد وشك؟

إن العالم المعاصر - للأسف الشديد - فيه الكثير من التعقيد باسم العلم! فكثيرون ينكرون المعجزات. وينكرون صحة الرؤي المقدسة. لذلك إذا ما حدثت أمامهم لا يصدقونها! بل بعضهم ينكر القيامة أيضا. وهكذا وجدت فجوة بين الدين. وبعض الفلاسفة والعلماء.

إننا نؤمن بالعلم. ولكننا لا نحب في الأمور الخاصة بالله ومعجزاته. أن نفقد بساطة القلب. فالبساطة كنز عظيم. من الخسارة أن نضيّعه.

والبساطة هي غير السذاجة. فمن الممكن أن تكون بسيطاً وحكيماً.

البساطة هي عدم التعقيد. وليست عدم التعقل. وهي تتمشي مع حياة الإيمان. وبها نقبل ما يقوله الله. دون أن نكون رقباء علي عجائبه.



وفي احتفالنا بالميلاد. نذكرالمبادئ السامية التي نادي بها المسيح:

ولعل في مقدمة ذلك : المحبة والسلام. جاء المسيح ينشر الحب بين الناس. وبين الناس والله. ويقدم الله للناس أباً محباً. يعاملهم لا كعبيد. بل كأبناء. ويصلون إليه قائلين "أبانا الذي في السماوات".وهم في الحرص علي محبته. يعملون بوصاياه. لا خوفاً من عقوبة. بل حباً للخير.

وهكذا قال السيد المسيح إن جميع الوصايا تتركز في وصية واحدة وهي المحبة "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك. ومن كل فكرك. ومن كل قدرتك. وتحب قريبك كنفسك" بهذا تتعلق جميع الوصايا.



وإلي جوار المحبة. جاء المسيح أيضا ببشارة السلام:

سلام بين الناس. وسلام بين الانسان والله. وسلام في أعماق النفس من الداخل. سلام من الله يفوق كل عقل.

وعلّم بأن الصلح أفضل من تقديم القرابين. فقال : ¢إن قدمت قربانك علي المذبح. وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك. فاترك قربانك قدام المذبح. واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك".

وفي سبيل السلام بين الناس. دعتهم تعاليم المسيح أن يكونوا مقدمين بعضهم بعضاً في الكرامة.



إن العالم بميلاد المسيح قد بدأ عصراً جديداً. يتميز عن كل ما سبقه من عصور. وأصبح الميلاد المجيد فاصلاً بين زمنين متمايزين: ما قبل الميلاد. وما بعد الميلاد. *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*هيرودس المضطرب





فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه. فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب، وسألهم: أين يولد المسيح؟ ( مت 2: 3 ، 4)
نحن لا نتعجب من اضطراب هيرودس، لكن أليس عجيبًا جدًا أن تضطرب أورشليم، مدينة الملك العظيم، من وصول المسيا الذي طال انتظارهم له؟
 نعم، ليس عجيبًا أن مغتصب السلطة هيرودس يضطرب من وصول الوارث الحقيقي لعرش داود، لكن لماذا اضطربت أورشليم من مولد مخلصها؟ أ لعل أهلها الأشرار أحسوا أن مَقْدِم المسيح سيفسد تلذذهم بالخطية ولهوهم بمُتع الدنيا؟ فهم على الأرجح، كالملايين اليوم، لا قلب لهم سوى لأمور حاضرهم لا لمستقبلهم الأبدي.

لكني أرى في هذا الاضطراب العام صورة لِما سوف يحدث في العالم عن قريب عندما يجيء المسيح إلى العالم مرة ثانية. كم من مدن ستضطرب. نعم سيضطرب الربوات والملايين، وينزعج الملوك والسلاطين، ويخفى الأمر على الكثير من رجال الدين، حتى يكون قد سمع به القاصي والداني، وعندئذ، ينتبهون، لكن بعد فوات الأوان! يقول الكتاب: «لأنه كما كانوا في الأيام التي قبل الطوفان يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوجون ويزوجون، إلى اليوم الذي دخل فيه نوح الفلك، ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان وأخذ الجميع، كذلك يكون أيضًا مجيء ابن الإنسان» ( مت 24: 38 ، 39)!

وهيرودس المضطرب، أمر في الحال، فعقد اجتماعًا على أعلى مستوى من رجال الشريعة اليهودية. وسألهم سؤالاً محددًا: «أين يولد المسيح؟» فكانت إجابتهم جميعًا إنه يولد في بيت لحم اليهودية. وأمكنهم بسهولة اقتباس الآية التي تدل على ذلك من ميخا5: 2، لكن أين قلبهم؟ إنهم في كبريائهم لم يهتموا بالإتيان عند قدمي يسوع ليسجدوا له، فكانوا بذلك مثل علامات الطريق التي ترشد المسافرين، لكنها هي نفسها لا تتحرك خطوة واحدة إلى الأمام.

في إنجيل لوقا أصحاح2، عندما ولد المسيح، وضع في المذود إذ لم يكن له موضع في المنزل. لكن في إنجيل متى أصحاح2، لم يكن له موضع في قلب شعبه، واضطر للهرب إلى مصر. هذا ـ عزيزي القارئ ـ هو حال العالم وقتها، وحاله الآن أيضًا. فالناس في شقاءٍ وتعبٍ، ولن يُريحهم سوى المسيح، لكنهم لا يريدون المسيح!
 فماذا عنك أنت؟!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ليس هو ههنا !




ولما وُلِدَ يسوع ... إذا مجوسٌ من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟ ( مت 2: 1 ،2)
إلى أورشليم (مدينة الملك) شد المجوس رحالهم من المشرق حيث رأوا النجم الذي أعلن عن ولادة ملك اليهود. ولأنه من الأمور الطبيعية أن الملك يولد في مدينة الملك، وأيضاً في قصر الملك، اتجه المجوس إلى أورشليم. وبالتأكيد كان سؤالهم ليس استفساراً عن وجود المولود الملك من عدمه، بل كان عن مكانه "أين هو"؟ عن القصر الذي ولد فيه. وكم اعترتهم الدهشة عندما رأوا الاضطراب الذي أصاب المدينة كلها، بل وهيرودس أيضاً عند سماع النبأ. وكأن المجوس يتساءلون في ما بينهم: هل أخطأنا العنوان؟ أليست هذه أورشليم حيث يجب أن يولد الملك؟ وخرج المجوس ولسان حالهم "ليس هو ههنا!!". وإذ النجم يتقدمهم إلى حيث كان، وأتوا إلى البيت.

وما هيرودس إلا صورة للملك الذي يملك الآن على العالم والذي يمكن أن يُقال عنه إنه يفعل كإرادته ويرتفع ويتعظم ( دا 11: 36 ). وأما ملك الملوك فليس هو ههنا. ومَنْ يريد أن يراه فليأتِ إلى البيت الذي اختاره لنفسه. 
ونقرأ في تثنية12 عبارة "المكان الذي يختاره الرب إلهكم" 6 مرات، وكلها ترتبط بطلب الرب وتقديم المحرقات والشبع به وبمحضره. وفي الوقت الحاضر لا يسكن الرب في هياكل مصنوعة بأيدي الناس، بل في المؤمنين "وبيته نحن" ( عب 3: 6 ). وإن كان حسب الظاهر بيتاً وضيعاً (مكاناً وأفراداً)، وإن كان في هذا كل العجب، لكن قريباً سيأتي إلى مدينته، وستراه كل عين، وسيعرفه الجميع من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم "ويكون الرب ملكاً على كل الأرض.
 في ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده واسمه وحده" ( زك 14: 9 )، ويومها ستكون البشارة ليست للمجوس والرعاة، بل للجميع "قولوا بين الأمم الرب قد ملك" ( مز 96: 10 ) وستفرح أورشليم التي اضطربت في مجيئه الأول ( إش 66: 10 )، وسيعم الفرح جميع الأرض والجزائر الكثيرة ( مز 97: 1 ) والكل سيطلبه ويلتمس وجهه ( مز 24: 6 ) ويجدونه هناك وأمامه تجثو أهل البرية، ويسجد له كل الملوك ويقدمون هداياهم ( مز 72: 9 -11).
 بل وكل ركبة ممن في السماء ومَنْ على الأرض ومَنْ تحت الأرض ( في 2: 10 ).
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*الميلاد في بيت لحم




فصعد يوسف ... إلى مدينة داود التي تُدعى بيت لحم .. ليُكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حُبلى. وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتَلِد ( لو 2: 4 )
لقد كان من المناسب أن يولد المسيح في هذه القرية المتواضعة؛ بيت لحم، ليس فقط لأنها القرية التي وُلد فيها داود قبل ذلك بنحو ألف عام، بل لمعنى اسمها. فبيت لحم اسم عبري يعني "بيت الخبز". في هذه القرية وُلد "خبز الحياة".

«وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود، إذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل».

عندما بنى سليمان هيكله الشهير في أورشليم، ذلك البيت الذي غشاه بالذهب، فقد شعر بضآلة ذلك البيت إزاء مجد الله، فقال لله يوم تدشين الهيكل: «هوذا السماوات وسماء السماوات لا تسعك، فكم بالأقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت» ( 1مل 8: 27 ). تُرى ماذا كان بوسع سليمان أن يقول، لو علم أن رب الهيكل مُزمع أن يأتي طفلاً مقمطًا مُضجعًا في مذود!

إن ربنا وفادينا المعبود لم تكن حياته كباقي الناس ممتدة من المهد إلى اللحد، بل من المذود إلى صليب العار والقبر المُستعار. فبدأ حياته مُحاطًا بالبهائم وأنهاها مُحاطًا بالمجرمين واللصوص!!

وعبارة «لم يكن لهما موضعٌ في المنزل» تشير إلى الفندق الذي نزل فيه يوسف وخطيبته مريم. لقد أمكن تدبير أماكن للأغنياء في الفندق، أما الفقراء فإنه نظرًا لظروف الازدحام الطارئ بسبب الاكتتاب، لم يجدوا مكانًا. وسيدنا له المجد كان واحدًا من هؤلاء الفقراء. كلا، إنه لم يكن منهم، بل هو الذي قَبِل أن يصير هكذا «فإنكم تعرفون نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، أنه من أجلكم افتقر وهو غني، لكي تستغنوا أنتم بفقره» ( 2كو 8: 9 ).

إذًا فعبارة «لم يكن لهما موضعٌ في المنزل (أي الفندق)» تعلمنا أن فادينا أتى إلى هذه الخليقة التي كوّنتها يداه، لكنه أتى إليها كضيفٍ غريبٍ، بل وغير مُرحَب به أيضًا.

وإذا كان العالم ـ عزيزي القارئ ـ مع اتساعه لم يُعطِ خالقه مكانًا، فهل تعطي أنت لخالقك وفاديك مكانًا في قلبك؟ أم أنك ما زلت تُبقيه واقفًا خارج قلبك ينتظر الدخول، يقرع بقرعات الحب دون أن تفتح له؟ هل قلبك مشغول بسواه، وعندك وقت لكل شيء إلا المسيح؟

عزيزي .. لقد تنازل ابن الله وقَبِل أن لا يكون له مكان على الأرض، ليكون لك أنت مكان في السماء!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*عذراء مخطوبة لرجل





.. أُرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة، إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم ( لو 1: 26 ، 27)
كانت مريم «عذراء مخطوبة». فقد كان يجب أن يولد المسيح من عذراء لم تعرف رجلاً تتميمًا لنبوة إشعياء7: 14، ولقد رأى الله أن تكون الفتاة مخطوبة، لرجل يحميها من أقاويل الناس وألسنتهم، ويمدّها بالمساعدة والحماية اللازمتين لها كامرأة ضعيفة، وقت احتياجها للمساعدة أو الحماية.

دخل الملاك جبرائيل إلى العذراء مريم، وقال لها: «سلامٌ لكِ أيتها المُنعم عليها. الرب معك. مباركةٌ أنتِ في النساء».. هي حقًا «مُنعم عليها» وهي «مباركة» لأن الله قد اختصها بنعمة لا يشاركها فيها سواها، وهي أن تكون والدة الرب يسوع، ومنها يأتي المسيح المنتظر، مخلص العالم.

ولما اضطربت من كلامه قال لها: «لا تخافي يا مريم، لأنك قد وجدتِ نعمة عند الله» ثم جاء الإعلان العجيب: «ها أنتِ ستحبلين وتلدين ابنًا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيمًا، وابن العلي يُدعى، ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد، ولا يكون لمُلكه نهاية».

ومريم عندما سمعت كلام الملاك لم تضحك في باطنها ضحك عدم الإيمان، كما فعلت سارة امرأة إبراهيم قديمًا، ولا هي طلبت آية كما فعل زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان، إذ قال: «كيف أعلم هذا، لأني أنا شيخ وامرأتي متقدمة في أيامها؟». بل إنها طلبت إيضاحًا، وسألت عن أسلوب إتمام هذا الأمر، فأجابها الملاك إجابة مثلثة.

أولاً: حدثها عن مصدر الطفل وحقيقته؛ إذ قال لها: «الروح القدس يحل عليكِ» ليكوِّن الطفل في بطنك، «وقوة العلي تظللك» طوال فترة الحَبَل، حفظًا للأم والمولود المقدس من أي اتصال بالدنس. «فلذلك أيضًا القدوس المولود منكِ يُدعى ابن الله».

ثانيًا: وليزيد إيمانها أشار إلى قريبتها أليصابات، فهي «أيضًا حُبلى بابن في شيخوختها، وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوّة عاقرًا».

ثالثًا: أشار إلى هذا المبدأ الهام الذي يجب أن يتقرر عندما نتناول أمورًا إلهية «ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله». وهذا المبدأ يُعتبر توبيخًا للكبرياء الإنسانية وجهل عدم الإيمان. كما أنه في نفس الوقت تشجيع للإيمان الضعيف، فيمكن للإيمان دائمًا أن يستريح إذا أسند رأسه على وسادة قدرة الله غير المحدودة.
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*2- أخلى ذاته في ميلاده*​





عجيب هو الرب في إتضاعه، عندما أخلي ذاته في ميلاده. ​ 
· نزل إلى العالم هادئا بدون ضجة، ودخله في خفاء لم يشعر به أحد... لم يحدد من قبل موعد مجيئه. ​ 
· وهكذا ولد في يوم مجهول، لم تستعد له الأرض ولا السماء، ولم يستقلبه فيه أحد. يوم ميلاده كان نكره بالنسبة إلى العالم، مع أنه من أعظم الأيام إذ بدأ فيه عمل الخلاص الذي تم على الصليب. ​ 
ولو نزل الرب إلى العالم في صفوف ملائكته، على سحابة عظيمة، أو في مركبة نورانية يحيط به الشاروبيم والسارافيم... وقد إرتجت له السموات وكل قوي الطبيعة... أو لو أن السماء إحتفلت بميلاده، وليس بنجم بسيط يظهر للمجوس، بل إهتزت له كل نجوم السماء وكواكبها... لو حدث ذلك، لقلنا إنه أمر يليق بالرب ومجده...! ​ 
لو أن شخصاً كان مسافراً إلى مكان، لأرسل الرسائل قبلها، فيستقبله الأحباء والأصدقاء والأقارب والمعارف والمريدون، وربما يستاء إذا قصر أحد في إنتظاره أو في إستقباله.... ​ 
أما السيد المسيح فدخل إلى العالم في صمت، بعيداً عن كل مظاهر الترحيب، في ضجيج، وبطريقة بسيطة هادئة... دخل بنكران عجيب للذات، أو في إخلاء عجيب للذات وكل الذين إستقبلوه جماعة من الرعاة المساكين، ثم المجوس ... ​ 
· هناك أشخاص يحبون الضجيج وبهرجة الترحيب في دخولها وفي خروجهم، لأن فاعلية ميلاد السيد المسيح لم تغيرهم بعد... ​ 
لم يخل السيد المسيح ذاته في هدوء مجيئه إلى العالم فحسب، بل في كل ظروف ميلاده. فكيف كان ذلك؟ ​ 
· ولد من أم فقيرة يتيمة، لم تكن تجد من يعولها. عهد بها الكهنة إلى يوسف، خطبوها له لتعيش في كفنه. ​ 
وولد في قرية هي: "الصغري بين رؤساء يهوذا" (مت2: 6). ​ 
وسكن في الناصرة التي يعجب الناس إن أمكن أن يخرج منها شئ صالح (يو1: 46). ودعي ناصرياً. ​ 
وعاش في بيت نجار بسيط، حتى كانوا يعيرونه قائلين: "أليس هذا هو إبن النجار" (مت13: 5). ​ 
وعاش ثلاثين سنة مجهولاً، كفترة تبدو ضائعة في التاريخ. حتى الرسل لم يعتنوا أن يكتبوا عنها شيئاً تقريباً... (انظر المزيد عن مثل هذه الموضوعات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). عاش فيها دون أن يلتفت إليه أحد، مخفياً لا يعرف عنه أحد شيئاً، كأي شخص عادي... بينما تلك السنوات الثلاثون هي فترة الشباب والقوة التي يهتم فيها كل إنسان بذاته، ويود فيها كل شاب أن يظهر وأن يعمل عملاً... ​ 
· أخلي الرب ذاته فعاش في التطورات الطبيعية كسائر البشر.​ 
قضي فترة كرضيع وكطفل. ولم يستح من ضعف الطفولة... بما فيها من إحتياج إلى معونة آخرين، وهو معين الكل! ​ 
إحتياج إلى رعاية أم، وهو راعي الرعاة ! إحتياج إلى إمراة من صنع يديه، تحمله على يديها، وتهتم به، وهو المهتم بكل أحد. وتغذيه، وتعطيه ليأكل ويشرب! ​ 
ومن العجيب في طفولته، أنه أخلي ذاته من استخدام قوته. فهرب من امام هيرودس، بينما روح هيردوس في يده ! هرب من هيرودس وهو الذي خلق هيرودس، وأبقاه حتى ذلك اليوم. عجيب هذا الأمر.. عجيب أن نري القوي القادر على كل شئ يهرب مثل سائر الذين يهربون من الضيق! يهرب من القتل وهو الذي يملك الحياة والموت... وجاء إلى مصر وعاش فيها سنوات. ولم يرجع إلا بعد أن هذا الجو، بينما كان يستطيع أن يفلت من الرجل بطريقة معجزية أو يقضي عليه... ​ 
أخلي ذاته، فاحتمل ضعف البشرية وهو المنزه عن كل ضعف. وسمح لنفسه أن يجوع ويعطش ويتعب وينام، كسائر البشر... ​ 
عجيب أن يقال عن الرب أنه في آخر الأربعين يوماً: "جاع أخيراً" (مت4: 2). وعجيب أن هذا الينبوع الذي روي الكل يقول للسامرية: "أعطيني لأشرب" (يو4: 7)، ويقول على الصليب: "أنا عطشان" (يو19: 28). وعجب أن يقال عنه إنه تعب وجلس عند البشر (يو4: 6) وإنه نام في السفينة (لو8: 23). ​ 
· أخلى الرب ذاته كل هذا الإخلاء، ليخزي الذين يفتخرون ويتكبرون. وكأنه يقول لكل هؤلاء: إنني لم أولد في قصر ملك، ولا على سرير من حرير، وإنما في مذود للبهائم. ولكني سأجعل هذا المذود أعظم من عروش الأباطرة والملوك... سيأتيه الناس من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها ليتباركوا منه. ​ 
ليس المكان هو الذي يمجد الإنسان، ولكن الإنسان هو الذي يمجد المكان. والعظمة الحقيقية إنما تنبع من الداخل. ​ 
فليحل الرب في أي مكان، ولو كان مكاناً للبهائم، وليولد في أية قرية ولو كانت هي الصغري في يهوذا. ولكنه سيرفع من شأن كل هذا... يولد في هذه الحقارة إلى مجد. يولد من فتاة فقيرة، ويجعلها أعظم نساء العالم... ويولد في بيت رجل نجار بسيط، فيحوله إلى رجل قديس مشهور في الكنيسة .​​​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

3- أخلى ذاته من صفات الملك ​




​ 


كان يمكن لمعلمنا الصالح أن يأتي كملك. ولو أتي كذلك، ما كان أحد ينكر عليه أنه ملك. ​

فهو من سبط يهوذا صاحب المملكة، ومن نسل داود الملك. ​ 
ولكنه أخلى ذاته من الملك، وهو ملك الملوك (رؤ17: 14)... ​ 
لم يأت في هيئة ملك. ​ 
لأن اليهود يتفاخرون بالعظمة البشرية، كانوا ينتظرون أن يأتي المسيا كملك عظيم، لأنهم كانوا يظنون أن عظمة الملوك هي التي تخلصهم وكان قصد الرب أن يحطم هذه الفكرة . 
فلم يخلصهم بعظمة الملوك، بل بتواضع النجار الناصري، الذي إستهانوا به قائلين: "أليس هذا هو النجار إبن مريم؟!" (مر6: 3). ​ 
أتي كنجار بسيط، ولم يأت كملك. ولما سعي إليه الملك، رفضه وهرب منه. ولما "رأي أنهم مهتمون أن يأتوا ليختطفوه ويجعلوه ملكاً، إنصرف إلى الجبل وحده" (يو6: 15). ​ 
ورضي أن يحاكم أمام عبيده، أمام بيلاطس وهيرودس، وأمام أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم...
. وكان يقول: "مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم" (يو18: 36). ​ 
أخلي ذاته من صولجان المُلك ومن الكرامة المقدمة للملوك، مفضلاً أن يحاط بمحبة القلوب الطائعة لقلبه، وليست الخائفة من سطوه سلطانه . ​​​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 ديسمبر 2010)

4- أخلى ذاته من كرامة الرئاسة​

​​​
لم يطلب أن يكون رئيساً لتابعيه، أو سيداً ... وإنما صديقاً لهم. وهكذا قال لتلاميذه: "لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً... لكني سميتكم أحباء" (يو15: 15). وخاطبهم في إحدى المرات قائلاً: "أقول لم يا أصدقائي..." (لو12: 4). 

وأخلي ذاته لدرجة أنه إنحني وغسل أرجلهم... 

لم يعامل الناس كعبيد من صنع يديه ... بل كانت تربطه بهم رابطة الحب لا رابطه الرئاسة. إن البشر هم الذين يستهويهم حب الرئاسة والسلطان ... أما معلمنا المتواضع فكان يريد قلوب الناس لا خضوعهم، وكان يريد محبتهم لا تذللهم ولم يقم نفسه رئيساً للناس بل صديقاً. 

لذلك كان محبوباً لا مخافة , يهابه الناس عن توقير، لا عن رعب . 
لم يرد أن تكون له الرهبة التي ترعب الناس ، بل الحب الذي يجذب الناس . وهكذا أمكن للأطفال أن تلتف حوله، وأمكن ليوحنا أن يتكئ على صدره. 

إن كل من يحب العظمة، لم يتمتع بفاعلية الإيمان بعد . 

قال الأنبا أنطونيوس مرة لأولاده :

[يا أولادى، أنا لا أخاف الله]. فأجابوه: [هذا الكلام صعب يا أبانا]. فقال لهم: [ذلك لأني أحبه. والمحبة تطرح الخوف إلى خارج] (1يو4: 18). 

إن أهل العالم يحبون السلطة والنفوذ والسيطرة . يريدون أن يخافهم الناس ، ولو عن قهر. أما المسيح إلهنا فيقول: "من يحبني يحفظ وصاياي". يعني أن حفظ وصاياه يكون عن حب وليس عن خوف .​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجـد الـرب
*
*




"والكلمة صار جسداً، وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً"
(يو 1: 14 )
ما الذي كان يعطى في عيني الله قيمة للرحلة التي واصلها شعبه قديماً من مصر إلى كنعان؟ ليست المشقات والمصاعب التي تحّملوها (إلى حدٍ ما)، بل أن التابوت كان في وسطهم محمولاً بواسطة شعب مفدى بالدم من مصر، متجهاً إلى كنعان بالإيمان بالوعد.
 هذا التابوت كان رمزاً لشخص المسيح نفسه حاضراً على الأرض. أفلا يجب أن يأخذ المكان الأول في قلوبنا، ويكون مركز عواطفنا وأفكارنا؟!

عندما نتأمل شخصاً عجيباً بهذا المقدار، يتعين علينا أن نتحذر من أمرين:

ففي متى 11: 27، قال الرب نفسه "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب"؛ إنه في شخصه سر لا يمكن سبر أغواره، إنه ذاك الذي كان منذ الأزل مع الآب، وقد صار إنساناً، وجاوز كل معرفة في عمق سر كيانه، فيما عدا علم الآب به. كان قديماً يُقدّم الاحترام للتابوت، وكان للكهنة فقط أن يحملوه، ولم يكن مسموحاً لأحد أن ينظر داخله، وإلا يموت.

 إن الابن الوحيد، ابن الآب، أخلى نفسه ليتمم مسرة الله عن طريق خطاة بائسين. فهل يسمح الآب لمن ارتضى الابن لأجلهم هذا الاتضاع أن يستغلوه ليقللوا من قيمته؟

وعلى العكس من ذلك، يمكن أن يقول واحد؛ إن هذا السر عظيم جداً، لكن الكلمة تدعونا بوضوح وصراحة أن نتأمل هذا المجد الذي له "كما لوحيد من الآب" (يو 1: 14 ) ، "لاحظوا يسوع" (يو 1: 14 ) "ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف" (يو 1: 14 ) .

ما أعجبه موضوعاً: مجد الرب يسوع الأدبي! 
إن واجبنا الأول تجاه هذا النور، هو أن نعرف منه مَنْ هو يسوع. ليس علينا أن نقيس أنفسنا في ضوئه، بل لنتعلـَّم المسيح في كمال ناسوته الأدبي في هدوء وفرح وشكر. صحيح أن هذا المجد قد فاتنا، ولم تَعُد صورته الحية موجودة على الأرض، لكن الأناجيل تُخبرنا به.
 كان التلاميذ يعرفون المسيح شخصياً،
 وما كان يجذبهم هو شخصه وحضوره هو، وهذا هو عين ما نحتاجه نحن بصورة أعمق.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*البشارة للرعاة




فقال لهم الملاك: لا تخافوا! فها أنا أُبشركم بفرحٍ عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلصٌ هو المسيح الرب ( لو 2: 10 ، 11)
يظن بعض الناس أنهم سيأتون للرب عندما يملُّون هذا العالم ويزهدون فيه. ولكن أ ليس أمرًا أفضل وأعظم أثرًا أن ترى إنسانًا يملك ملذات العالم وله أعماله الخاصة، ثم يسمع الأخبار السارة (الإنجيل)، فيتحول اتجاهه ويترك ما في يده ليهيء مكانًا للمخلِّص. ثم يأخذ في اتّباع السيد وفي خدمته؟

هكذا كان الحال مع الرُعاة الذين نقرأ عنهم في هذا المشهد الليلي هنا. لقد كانوا يحرسون رعيتهم من الذئاب ومن اللصوص «وإذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم، ومجد الرب أضاء حولهم، فخافوا خوفًا عظيمًا». الخوف هو غالبًا، الأثر الذي يحدث عندما يبدأ الله في التعامل مع الإنسان. لعل بعضنا يتذكَّر ما حدث عندما ارتحل مجد الله من الأرض (حز10)، إنه كان ينسحب ببطء، كما لو كان غير راغب في ذلك. وهنا في هذا المشهد، ماذا نجد؟ مجد الرب يأتي إلى الأرض مرة أخرى بولادة المخلص الابن، وتُسرع الملائكة ليزفوا الأخبار السارة لأولئك الرعاة في سكون ذلك الليل الذي أضاء بنور سماوي. ويا له من مجد ظهر على سهول بيت لحم في تلك الليلة! لا غرابة إذًا إن كان أولئك الرعاة قد ارتاعوا. إنه لأمر جميل أن يرتاع الإنسان عندما يستيقظ ضميره ويدرك حالته التَعِسة كخاطئ. ومن علامات الشخص غير المُخلَّص، أن خوف الله ليس قدام عينيه. ولكن عندما تبدأ النفس تشعر أن الله يتحدث معها، يبدأ هذا الخوف المقدس.

ولكن ماذا يقول الملاك للرعاة؟ «لا تخافوا! فها أنا أبشركم بفرحٍ عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب». ها هي الأخبار السارة تُعلن لأول مرة على سهول بيت لحم، وأنه لأمر كفيل بأن يُوجد الفرح العظيم. انظر إلى السامرة عندما بشّر فيلبس هناك بالإنجيل «فكان فرحٌ عظيمٌ في تلك المدينة» ( أع 8: 8 ). قد يكون التأثير الأول عندما يصل الإنجيل إلى القلب، أن يشعر الإنسان ببؤسه ويفكر في خطاياه، ومن هنا ينبع الخوف المقدس، ولكن ماذا بعد ذلك؟ يُبعد الإنجيل الخوف، ومحبة الله الكاملة «تطرح الخوف إلى خارج» ( 1يو 4: 18 ). ولذلك يقول الملاك للرعاة: «لا تخافوا! ... أنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلصٌ هو المسيح الرب». لقد ولد المخلِّص، وهو الآن حي في السماء يخلِّص جميع الذين يأتون إليه.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*تسبحة العذراء مريم





فقالت مريم: تعظم نفسي الرب، وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي، لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع أَمَتِهِ. فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1: 46 - 48)
لقد قبلت المطوّبة مريم بإيمانها، وتصديقها البسيط، تشريف السماء لها. وأعلنت استعدادها ليعمل الله بها كما يريد. فقالت للملاك: «هوذا أنا أمَة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك» ( لو 1: 38 ). لقد أنعم الله على المطوّبة مريم، وهي آمنت. وهكذا دائمًا عطايا الله للإنسان: إنها مقدمة بالنعمة من جانب الله، وتُقبل بالإيمان من جانب الإنسان.

وما أجمل أن تتميز تلك الفتاة الطوباوية بروح التسبيح والشكر. أ لم تُميّز تلك الروح عينها داود في العهد القديم، وبولس في العهد الجديد؟ فأنت نادرًا ما تقرأ كتاباتهما، إلا وتسمع نغمة الحمد والشكر والتسبيح لله! هكذا هنا نسمع من فم المطوَّبة الحمد لله على نعمته عليها شخصيًا، أن يأتي منها النسل الموعود. كما لم تنسَ أن تُشيد بأمانة الرب لوعوده القديمة ... قالت المطوّبة مريم:

«تعظم نفسي الرب، وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي». ومع أنها أم المخلِّص بحسب الجسد، لكنها تغنت بالله مخلصها، معترفة أنها هي شخصيًا بحاجة إلى خلاصه.

«لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع أمته». ورغم الامتياز الذي أعطاه الله لها، فإنها لا تنسى أصلها، فتتحدث عن اتضاعها. والاتضاع والوداعة هما اللذان يقدّرهما الله، أكثر من أي شيء آخر ( 1بط 3: 4 ). قال أحدهم إن مسيحية الإنسان تُقدّر بمقدار وداعته وتواضعه. ليس الكل أغنياء، ليس الكل متعلمين، وليس الكل أصحاب مواهب. لكن كل أولاد الله يجب أن يتسربلوا بالتواضع.

«لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم». أ ليس حَبَل عذراء لم تعرف رجلاً هو إحدى العظائم؟ ثم أن يأتي منها المسيح مخلص العالم، أ ليس هو أيضًا من ضمن العظائم؟

«ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقونه». لقد كان لها خبرة بسابق معاملات الله مع شعبه. وكم هو جميل أن ندرس التاريخ المقدس، سواء تاريخ الشعوب أو الأفراد، لنخرج بالدرس والعِبرة. تُرى ما هي العبرة التي خرجت بها المطوّبة مريم؟ لقد أدركت أن التقوى، وهي شيء داخلي لا يراه البشر، يقدّرها الله جدًا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*يسوع .. يخلص





إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلاً: يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك.. فستلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه يسوع. لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم ( مت 1: 20 ، 21)
لم يُزِل كلام الملاك الشكوك من يوسف فحسب، بل تضمّن أيضًا بشارة سارة عن القصد الإلهي من مولد هذا المولود العجيب.

لاحظ القول: «تدعو اسمه يسوع»ثم يقول: «ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل» (ع23). فالاسم الذي سيُعطي له عند مولده هو يسوع. ثم بعد ذلك سيُدعى عمانوئيل.

وماذا يعني الاسم: «يسوع»؟ إن اسم يسوع يعني: "الرب المخلص". ويضيف الملاك قائلاً: «لأنه (أي ذلك المولود) يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم».

هلا لاحظت المعنى المتضمّن هنا في قول الملاك؟ إن اسمه الرب المخلِّص، لأنه يخلِّص. أ ليس هذا معناه بكل وضوح أنه هو نفسه الرب؟!

واسمه الثاني «عمانوئيل» أي الله معنا. أ ليس هذا أيضًا معناه أنه هو الله؟ لقد قَبِل أن يتجسد ويصير إنسانًا كيما يخلصنا، فيمكننا إذ ذاك أن نقترب إليه ونكون في علاقة معه.

ومن أي شيء يخلِّص ذلك المولود العجيب شعبه؟ إنه لا يخلصهم من الألم أو المضايقات في العالم الآن، كلا، بل إنه يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم، تلك الخطايا التي هي سر كل التعب الآن، والعذاب فيما بعد. سر الانفصال الحاضر عن الله، والطرح بعيدًا عن محضره إلى أبد الآبدين. نعم لهذا جاء المسيح؛ لكي يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم.

لقد قال هو بفمه الكريم «لأنه لم يُرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليَخلُص به العالم» ( يو 3: 17 ). وعنه تَرِد تلك الكلمات العظيمة «صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقة كل قبول: أن المسيح يسوع جاء إلى العالم ليخلِّص الخطاة» ( 1تي 1: 15 ).

ثم أنه إذ يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم، يمكنه إذ ذاك أن يكون معهم. إنه أولاً يسوع. أولاً مخلص، وبعد ذلك عمانوئيل: الله معنا. فما لم يخلِّص شعبه أولاً لا يمكنه أن يكون معهم، أو بالحري لا يمكنهم هم أن يكونوا في علاقة معه.

الاسم الأول «يسوع» يحدثنا عن حقيقة الخلاص. والاسم الثاني «عمانوئيل» يحدثنا عن نتيجة الخلاص.

عزيزي .. إن خلاص الله الذي أتمَّه المسيح على الصليب، هو عطية النعمة الإلهية مقدمة لك بالإيمان، فاقبلها الآن.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*تجسُّد ابن الله






+ «في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان منذ الأزل عند الله. كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان... والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ فينا ورأينا مجده، كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمةً وحقّاً» (يو 1:1-14،3 - عن الترجمة القبطية).

هكذا يُعلِن القديس يوحنا البشير الأخبار المُفرحة، فينطق باللاهوت في السطور الأولى من إنجيله.

وتضع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية هذه الآيات في رأس صلواتها (في صلاة باكر، وفي إنجيل باكر ليلة الميلاد وغيرها) كتعبير عن وكتمهيد لصلواتها وقراءاتها وليتورجيتها.

+ «عظيمٌ هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد» (1تي 16:3).

فالله غير المنطوق به، غير المحدود، غير المنظور، غير المدرَك، الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس؛ صار إنساناً.

فهو الإله/الإنسان، الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي سكن وسط البشر على الأرض.

إن البشارة بالتجسُّد الإلهي، بصيرورة ابن الله إنساناً، تُشكِّل مضمون بشارة ابن الله نفسه لليهود أولاً، ثم مضمون الرسالة الإنجيلية للأخبار المُفرِحة التي أعلنها الرسل القدِّيسون للعالم، وهي مضمون وجوهر الأربعة الأناجيل والرسائل الرسولية، وهي أساس المسيحية، وقاعدة تعليم الكنيسة في كل الأجيال.

الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد:

الأخبار المُفرحة للإنجيل هي الأخبار السارة عن تجسُّد ابن الله الذي صار إنساناً، إذ نزل من السماء إلى أرضنا هذه.

إن الإيمان بيسوع المسيح أنه ابن الله، هو الأساس الراسخ أو ”الصخرة“ التي بُنيت عليها الكنيسة، كما أفصح رب المجد بكلماته: «على هذه الصخرة أبني (سأبني) كنيستي» (مت 18:16). وبنفس هذه الأخبار السارة افتتح القديس مرقس الإنجيلي إنجيله: «بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله» (مر 1:1). وكما بدأ القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي إنجيله، هكذا يختمه: «وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه» (يو 31:20).

وكل هذه الشهادات نبعت من أصل واحد وهو مضمون بشارة الملاك جبرائيل إلى العذراء القديسة مريم: «القدوس المولود منكِ يُدعَى ابن الله» (لو 35:1).

وفي معمودية المخلِّص صار صوت من السماء هكذا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب»، ونفس هذه الشهادة من الآب سُمِعَت في لحظات التجلِّي: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب» (مت 17:3؛ 5:17).

أما بطرس الرسول فقد اعترف: «أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي» (مت 16:16)، وعلى هذه الشهادة بُنيت الكنيسة، وصارت هي صخرة الاعتراف بالمسيح ابن الله، وفي الوقت نفسه مضمون كل كرازة وبشارة الكنيسة.

والرب يسوع المسيح نفسه شهد عن نفسه بأنه ابن الله الآب: «كل شيء قد دُفِعَ إليَّ من أبي، وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلاَّ الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاَّ الابن، ومَن أراد الابن أن يُعلِن له» (مت 27:11). وهنا يشهد المسيح أيضاً عن نفسه أنه الابن الوحيد لله الآب.

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الابن الوحيد:

ولئلا يُظَن أن كلمة ”ابن الله“ هي وصفٌ عَرَضيٌّ للمسيح، فقد قرنت الأسفار المقدسة بها كلمة ”"الابن الوحيد" - "هومونوجينيس ho-mono-genis"“ أي الابن الوحيد المولود من الآب: «والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ فينا ورأينا مجده، كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمةً وحقّاً» (يو 14:1)، و«الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر» (يو 18:1).

ثم يُقرِن إنجيل يوحنا التجسُّد بالفداء من الموت، وهو سبب التجسُّد:

+ «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو 16:3).

وهو ابن الله الحقيقي:

وكذلك تصف الأسفار المقدسة المسيح بأنه الابن الحقيقي لله الحقيقي:

+ «ونعلم أنَّ ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» (1يو 20:5).

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الابن ”الخصوصي“ لله، أي الوحيد من جهة مساواته في الجوهر أو من نفس الجوهر الذي لله:

ويستخدم الوحي كلمة idion اليونانية ليُعبِّر عن العلاقة الخصوصية لابن الله مع الآب: «الذي لم يشفق على ابنه (”الخصوصي“ idion)، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين» (رو 32:8). فهو ابن الله بالطبيعة من ذات جوهر الآب، وذلك تمييزاً له عن البنوَّة الإلهية التي منحها الله للمؤمنين الذين قبلوا ابن الله، التي هي بحسب وصف آباء الكنيسة: ”أبناء بالتبنِّي“، و”بُنوَّة بالنعمة“.

وهذا الابن الوحيد لله هو الإله الحق، حتى وهو في الجسد: «ومنهم (أي من بني إسرائيل) المسيح حسب الجسد، الكائن على الكل إلهاً مُباركاً إلى الأبد. آمين» (رو 5:9).

وهكذا يظل ملء اللاهوت في بشرية المسيح: «فإنه فيه يحلُّ كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً» (كو 9:2).

وقد ثبَّت المجمع المسكوني الأول في نيقية (سنة 325م) هذا الحق الإلهي بالكلمات الواضحة الملهمة في قانون الإيمان المُعتَبَر أنه أساس الإيمان المسيحي: ”نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور. نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر“.

لماذا تجسَّد ابن الله؟

دافع وحتمية التجسُّد:

إن الوحي الإلهي يُعلن بوضوح بأن دافع التجسُّد ينبع من صفتين جوهريتين في الله، وهما: 1. الصلاح والأمانة؛ 2. المحبة الإلهية التي هي من صميم طبيعة الله: ”الله محبة“ (1يو 16:4).

وهاتان الصفتان هما اللتان كانتا الدافع الأول للخلقة الأولى للإنسان، وصارتا أيضاً الدافع للخلقة الثانية الجديدة للإنسان.

وكما كان ابن الله، صورة الله الجوهرية، هو الذي به خُلق الإنسان أولاً؛ هكذا صار هو الذي به خلق الله الإنسان جديداً بالتجسُّد.

أما الحتمية فكانت علينا نحن البشر وليس على الله(1): ”نحن الذين نحتاج إلى الإله المتجسِّد لكي يُحيينا بموته بالجسد“، كما يقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي.

فاحتياجنا للخلاص قابلته محبة الله الفائقة للبشرية: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل مَن يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو 16:3).

ويقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي:

[كان ضرورياً أن يتقدَّس الإنسان ببشرية الإله المتجسِّد، حتى إذا اندحر الطاغي (الشيطان) يُطلقنا الآب أحراراً ويُعيدنا إليه ثانية بتوسُّط ابنه، وكل هذا لمجد الله الآب صانع تدبير الخلاص](2).

والقديس غريغوريوس لا يرى في تدبير الله للخلاص أي شيء آخر غير لطف الله ورحمته وصبره كخالق مُحِب لا يشاء أن يرى خليقته تضيع منه(3).

وهكذا نرتِّل دائماً هذه الترنيمة في التسبحة اليومية ونحن فرحون من تحنُّنه: افرحـوا وتهلَّلوا يـا جنس البشر لأنـه هكذا أحب الله الـعـالـم حتى بذل ابنه الحبيب عن المؤمنين به لكـي يحــيــوا إلى الأبـــد لأنـــه غُـلـِبَ مِــن تحنُّـنه وأرســـل لـنـا ذراعـه العالية (ثيئوطوكية الاثنين)
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*عيد ميلاد الاتضاع





يشير الكثيرون من الأتقياء إلى ميلاد المسيح في مذود في بيت لحم بأنه ميلاد الاتضاع الإلهي. فقد وُلد في مأوى (إسطبل) الحيوانات خارج المنزل «إذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل» (لو 2: 7)، وُلد في مذود لإطعام البهائم. وحينما أراد الرب يسوع أن يشرح كيف يمكن لأحد أن يحمل النير ويتبعه، قال لهم: «احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلَّموا مني، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم».
ونادراً ما يكتشف المسيحيون كيف أن تواضع ووداعة الرب يسوع هما اللذان بهما رَسَمَ الطريق لنا كيف نحيا حياتنا كل يوم. لقد ابتدأ الرب حياته على الأرض في اتضاع ووداعة، وظلَّت حياته كلها في اتضاع ووداعة حتى الصليب، الذي كان هو قمة اتضاعه ووداعته، كما ذكر الإنجيل: «فخرج وهو حامل صليبه إلى الموضع... حيث صلبوه» (يو 19: 18،17).

والتواضع هو الطريق الذي يجب أن يسلك ويعيش فيه المسيحي. ونحن لا يمكننا أن نقبل المسيح والإيمان به إلاَّ من خلال الوداعة والاتضاع («طوبى للمساكين بالروح»، «طوبى للودعاء»، «إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد...»، «فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد»، «وتسربلوا بالتواضع... فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية» - مت 5،3؛ 18: 4،3؛ 1بط 5: 6،5).

وقد وضع الإنجيل أمامنا مثال المسيح في التواضع، كيف وضع نفسه فمجَّده الله (في 2: 9،8). لذلك فإن الفرح والقوة المتدفِّقين من التواضع، هما سر حيوية المسيحي في حياته اليومية.

قد يبدو هذا التعليم سهلاً وواضحاً. ولكن المشكلة أننا لكي نفهم التواضع لابد أن نكون على درجة كبيرة من التواضع! حتى أنه لابد أن نقاوم الكبرياء الذي ينجم عن مناقشتنا وكلامنا الكثير عن التواضع.

فنحن في كلامنا عن التواضع نقف على أرضية زلقة، لأن التواضع لا يمكن البلوغ إليه مباشرة بالكلام. لأن سُمَّ الكبرياء، إذا ما انتبهنا إليه، يجعلنا نبدأ في ملاحظته (الكبرياء) فيمَن حولنا، أي بين أصدقائنا ورفقائنا في العمل وفي ما يُنشر في الجرائد من لهجات تهكُّمية أو صاخبة، أو في روَّاد وقادة الأنشطة المدنية والثقافية والسياسية، الذين لا يمكن أن يعترفوا بضعفهم أو إخفاقاتهم، أو بما يُصيب الكثيرين في نطاق عائلاتنا وعملنا اليومي من حسد، وافتخار، وعطف على الذات.

لكن الاتضاع لا يأتي إلينا عن هذا الطريق، حتى إذا لاحظنا في أنفسنا أدنى تغيُّر في أذهاننا نحو الاتضاع، ففي الحال نقع في الاعتداد بالذات، وهذا هو الكبرياء مُغلَّفاً بالاتضاع. فالاتضاع مثل طفل خجول، فإن بدأنا في التكلُّم عنه، يُغادرنا!

فالاتضاع ليس في أن تُفكِّر في نفسك قليلاً، بل أن تضع نفسك في موضع الأقل أو أقل من الأقل. فحينما قال المسيح مَثَل ”المتَّكأ الأخير“ (مت 14: 10)، أخذ البعض يقفون في آخر صف في الكنيسة، وصاروا يحسون أنهم بهذا قد بلغوا الاتضاع. فقال أحد الآباء الروحانيين: إن المقصود أن نقف في ما هو خلف المتَّكأ الأخير! قاصداً بهذا أن نلغي من فهمنا المعنى الحرفي للآية التي جعلت مثل هؤلاء ينتظرون أن يأتي مَن يدعوهم إلى المتَّكأ الأول: «يا صديق، تعالَ وارتفع إلى فوق» (لو 14: 10). لذلك قال القديس مار إسحق السرياني: ”الذي يتضع لكي يُكرمه الناس، الله يفضحه“.

لهذا، فالسعي يجب أن لا يكون مباشرة لهدف الاتضاع، بل في أن نتعود على عدم الانتباه للنفس: ماذا نفعل؟ وكيف نُعامَل؟ وبدلاً من ذلك أن تكون حياة الإنسان هي: ”الشكر على كل حال، ومن أجل كل حال، وفي كل حال“. إنه نسيان الذات المبارك، وتذكُّر وشُكر الله على نِعَمه وإحساناته لنا كل يوم.

والاتضاع يكمن، لا في الثقة التي نضعها فيما نفعله، بل في الثقة في المحبة التي أظهرها لنا الله في المسيح (رو 3: 22-24). فكلما وضعنا ثقتنا في الله، وسلَّمنا حياتنا ليديه تسليماً كاملاً، وقَبِلْنا كل شيء – رديئاً أو جيداً – بهذا الاعتبار أننا في يديِّ الله؛ كلما قادنا هذا إلى عدم الانتباه إلى أنفسنا في كل وقت: ماذا نفعل؟ وكيف نتصرَّف؟

إن خلاصنا الأبدي لم يكن ممكناً أن يتم بأقل من موت المسيح على الصليب من أجلنا. كان لابد أن يموت المسيح من أجلنا. لكن محبته كانت شديدة جداً من نحونا، حتى أنه احتمل الصليب ورَضِيَ بالموت من أجلنا، مستهيناً بالخزي. كل ذلك من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه الذي هو خلاصنا (عب 12: 2).

وكلما وضعنا هذه الصورة لاتضاع ووداعة المسيح من أجلنا، كلَّما تحوَّلت حياتنا من الداخل، ودون أن نحسَّ أو نلاحِظ، نقترب شيئاً فشيئاً من تواضع المسيح ووداعته.

? إن ما يفسد جهادنا الروحي، هو أننا نلجأ إلى الكلمات التي نظن أنها هي التي تُدخِلنا إلى الاتضاع. فقد طلب أحد الآباء في البرية من تلميذه أن يقوم بعملٍ ما، فطأطأ التلميذ رأسه وردَّ على مُعلِّمه: ”لستُ مستحقاً يا أبي أن أقوم بهذا العمل“. وبعد أيام كثيرة نَسِيَ فيها الاثنان هذا الموقف، لاحظ الأب أن هذا التلميذ قد أتى عملاً يستحق عليه المراجعة. فلما راجعه، تقول القصة في كتاب ”بستان الرهبان“ أن وجه التلميذ ”احمرَّ كالليث“، أي غضب من مراجعة الأب له. فذكَّره الأب بما قاله من أيامٍ كأنه اتضاع، والآن انكشف أنه كان بالكلام فقط.

وهذا الأسلوب شائع في المجال الديني، أي استخدام ألفاظ التواضع، ظانّاً مَن يستخدمها أنها هي التي تُدخِلنا إلى التواضع. لكن العلاج كامنٌ في كلمات المسيح حينما قرن ”التواضع“ بـ ”الوداعة“. فالوداعة تتميَّز بالبساطة، وبتلقائية التصرُّف الطبيعي. فكلما انطبعت الوداعة على سلوكنا، كلما انساب التواضع في حياتنا دون أن ندري أو نحس، فلا نقع في الكبرياء.

? ومن بين مظاهر الكبرياء المغلَّف بالتواضع، حينما يحس الإنسان في نفسه بازدياد المعرفة الروحية أو بإتيان أعمال مجيدة؛ فإن ذلك ينعكس على الرغبة في التغلُّب على الآخرين في المجادلات. فإذا انعكست الوداعة على حياتنا، فستكون حاجزاً منيعاً ضد هذا الكبرياء المغلَّف بالتواضع.

? والوداعة تدخل ضمن ثمار الروح القدس، كما وردت في رسالة غلاطية 5: 23. فالحياة الممتلئة بالروح لابد أن تظهر فيها ثمرة ”الوداعة“ ومعها ”طول الأناة“ و”اللطف“، وهذه الثلاث ثمار هي التي تحمي التواضع من الانزلاق على أرضية التواضع الزلقة، التي قد تقود إلى الكبرياء المُهلك.

? وحينما نقبل كلمة الله في الإنجيل ونتأملها ونستوعبها، فإنها تدخل عميقاً في قلوبنا وعقلنا وفكرنا، حتى أنها تقودنا لنبدأ أن نعيش الإنجيل تلقائياً، دون أن نحس أننا عملنا برّاً؛ فنسمع صوت المسيح القائل: «متى فعلتم كل ما أُمرتم به، فقولوا إننا عبيد بطَّالون، لأننا إنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا» (لو 17: 10).

وهذا هو لُبُّ التواضع. وهذا هو عيد ميلاد الاتضاع. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رفض المسيح




أين هو المولود ملك اليهود .... فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه ( مت 2: 2 ،3)
إنه لأمر خطير جداً أن الناس لا يقبلون المسيح مع أنهم في أشد الحاجة إليه. وشهادة المجوس لهيرودس قد أثبتت صدق هذه الحقيقة منذ بداية تجسد ابن الله حيث كان مرفوضاً وغير مرغوب فيه.
 لقد سأل المجوس: "أين هو..:؟" "فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه". هل كان المسيح مرغوباً فيه من هيرودس؟
 وهل كان الكتبة يريدونه؟ وهل رغب فيه الناس في ذلك الحين؟ الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة:
 كلا. أما كان يجب أن أولئك الناس يفرحون عند سماعهم هذه الأخبار؟ 
أما كان يجب أن توجد عندهم رغبة ليعرفوا أين هو؟ ومَنْ هو؟ يا للأسف!
 لم يكونوا مستعدين لقبوله، بل كان لديهم الاستعداد لأن يقولوا "غير مرغوب فيه".

إذا كان أحد القرّاء لم يقبل المسيح بعد، دعني أقول له: إنك يوماً ستحتاج أشد الحاجة إلى المسيح ولكنك لن تناله، ستتلهف على الاقتراب منه كالمخلص ولكنك لن تستطيع حينئذ.
 ودعني أسألك: هل الأخبار عن المسيح تزعجك الآن؟ إذاً فأنت مثل هيرودس "فلما سمع هيرودس ... اضطرب". 

يا ليتك تضطرب بخصوص نفسك ثم تسأل من كل قلبك "ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟". وفي هذه الحالة يجدر بك أن تصغي إلى الكتاب المقدس.

لقد أصغى هيرودس للكتاب المقدس، ولكن ليس لكي يخلص، بل في انزعاجه "جمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم أين يولد المسيح؟ فقالوا له: في بيت لحم اليهودية. لأنه مكتوب بالنبي ...". 

إنه من الأمور الهامة جداً أنك عندما تريد معلومات ثابتة صحيحة، أن تقصد الكتاب المقدس فهو الحق. وحتى هيرودس الفاجر كان عليه أن يستقي معلوماته منه. ومن أين يمكن للناس أن يحصلوا على النور الحقيقي إلا من الكتاب المقدس.

ومع أن الكهنة والكتبة قد عرفوا كتبهم حرفياً، إلا أنهم لم يعرفوا ذاك الذي شهدت عنه تلك الكتب، فأجابوا سؤال الملك حالاً عن الموضع الذي يولد فيه المسيح، أما ذاك الذي ولد فلم يعرفوه - دلّوا الآخرين عليه دون أن يذهبوا هم إليه. 

وهكذا نكون نحن أيضاً إن كنا نعلِّم الآخرين بكلمة الله ونحن غير سالكين فيها.
*​


----------



## happy angel (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*خطة الله الواضحة للخلاص

صديقي العزيز: اسمح لي أن اوجه اليك أهم سؤال بل الأهم في الحياة. و اعلم أن على جوابك عن هذا السؤال يتوقف مصيرك الأبدي. أما السؤال فهو: هل أنت مخلص؟ لا أقصد بذلك مدى صلاحك، و لا ان كنت عضوا في كنيسة ما، بل! هل أنت مخلص؟ هل أنت متأكد من انك ستؤخذ الى السماء حين تموت؟

يقول الله انك يجب أن تولد ثانية لكي تذهب الى السماء. هذا ما قاله الرب يسوع لنيقوديموس، حسب يوحنا 3: 7 "يجب أن تولدوا من فوق."

يقدم لنا الله في الكتاب المقدس خطته عن كيف نولد ثانية، و التي تعني كيف نخلص, خطته بسيطة! و يمكنك أن تخلص اليوم! كيف؟

أولا، يجب ان تدرك يا صديقي، بأنك خاطيء. "اذ الجميع اخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ." (رومية 3: 23) ولأنك خاطيء فأنت محكوم عليك بالموت. "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت" (رومية 6: 23) و هذا يعني الانفصال عن الله الى الأبد في الجحيم.

"...وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة" (عب 9: 27) و لكن هكذا أحبك الله حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، يسوع، ليحمل خطيتك و يموت بدلا عنك.

"لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية (أي يسوع) خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله." (2 كورنثوس 5: 21)

كان على يسوع ان يسفك دمه و يموت. "لأن نفس الجسد هي في الدم." (لاويين 17: 11) "...و بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة." (عب 9: 22)

"و لكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا." (رومية 5: 8)

مع اننا لا نقدر أن نفهم ذلك، لقد قال الله أن خطاياي و خطاياك قد وضعت على يسوع حين مات بدلا عنا. لقد أصبح بديلا عنا. هذا صحيح. و حاشا لله أن يكذب.

صديقي العزيز: ان "الله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا." (أعمال 17: 30)

هذا التوبة تعني تغيير الفكر واعتراف الشخص لله مقرا بأنه خاطي، و أيضا يقبل ما فعله يسوع لأجله على الصليب.

سجان فيلبي حسب اعمال 31 و 16: 30. سأل بولس و سيلا قائلا: "يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟ فقالا آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص..."

آمن به بكل بساطة على أنه هو الذي حمل خطيتك، و مات بدلا عنك، و دفن و أقامه الله من الأموات.

ان قيامته بقوة تؤكد ان بإمكان المؤمن ان يطالب بحقه في الحياة الأبدية حين يقبل يسوع مخلصا له.

"و أما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باسمه." (يوحنا 1: 12)

"لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص." (رومية 10: 13) و كلمة كل من تشملك أنت أيها القاريء العزيز بالذات، و كلمة يخلص تعني، ليس ربما ولا يمكن، بل حتما يخلص.

بكل تأكيد، أنت تدرك بأنك خاطيء، الآن و حيثما كنت، ارفع قلبك بتوبة صادقة الى الله بالصلاة.

نقرأ في لوقا 18: 13 عن خاطيء صلى قائلا: "اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطيء."وهذا نزل الى بيته مبررا." بأمكانك أنت أن تصلي: "اللهم أنا اعترف بأني خاطيء، و أومن بأن يسوع كان بديلا عني حين مات على الصليب. أومن بأن دمه المسفوك وموته ودفنه وقيامته كانت كلها من أجلي. وها أنا الآن اقبله مخلصا لي، أشكرك على غفرانك لخطاياي، و على هبة الخلاص والحياة الأبدية، لأجل نعمتك و رحمتك، آمين."

تمسك بكلمة الله و اطلب خلاصه بالايمان. آمن فتخلص. لا كنيسة ولا محفل، ولا أعمال صالحة تقدر أن تخلصك. تذكر ان الله انجز الخلاص. كاملا!

خطة الله البسيطة للخلاص هي: أنت خاطيء. لذلك، ما لم تؤمن بيسوع الذي مات بدلا عنك، فانك ستقضي الأبدية في جهنم النار. ان أنت آمنت به كمخلصك الذي صلب ودفن وأقيم، فانك تنال غفران جميع خطاياك وعطيته الخلاص الأبدي بالايمان. قد تقول: بكل تأكيد ان ذلك لن يكون بتلك السهولة." نعم، بتلك السهولة! هذه حقيقة كتابية، انها خطة الله و تدبيره. آمن يا صديقي بيسوع واقبله مخلصا لك في هذا اليوم.


ان كانت خطة الله ليست واضحة تماما. اقرأ هذه النبذة مرة تلو الأخرى، دون أن تتركها، الى أن تفهمها. ان نفسك أثمن من كل العالم. "لأنه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه!" (مرقس 8: 36)

تأكد من خلاص نفسك، ان خسرت نفسك فأنك تخسر السماء و تفقد كل شيء، لذا ارجوك! دع الله يخلصك في هذه اللحظة بالذات.

قوة الله ستخلصك، وتحافظ على خلاصك، و تمكنك من أن تحيا حياة مسيحية منتصرة. "لم تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية و لكن الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا."1 كور 10: 13)

لا تثق بشعورك، فالشعور يتغير. تمسك بمواعيد الله. فهي لا ولن تتغير. بعد أن ننال الخلاص توجد اشياء ثلاثة لنمارسها يوميا من اجل نموك الروحي:
صل – أي كلم الله.
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس – اي دع الله يكلمك.
اشهد – أي تكلم للأخرين عن الله.

يجب ان تعتمد بالماء طاعة لأمر الرب يسوع المسيح كشهادة علنية عن خلاصك، من ثم انصم دون تأخير الى كنيسة تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس. "فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا..." (2 تيموثاوس 1: 8)


"فكل من يعترف بي (يشهد لي) قدام الناس اعترف أنا أيضا به قدام أبي الذي في السموات." (متى 10: 32)*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحارسون حراسات الليل





وكان في تلك الكورة رُعاة مُتبدّين يحرسون حراسات الليل على رعيتهم، وإذا ملاك الرب وقف بهم، ومجد الرب أَضاء حولهم ( لو 2: 8 ، 9)
إننا إذ نتأمل في وصف الكتاب لهؤلاء الرعاة، سنجد ما يوضّح لنا أسباب اختيار الله لهم بالذات لإعلامهم بقصد الدهور، ومُشاركتهم لأسرار العلي. فلقد كان هؤلاء:

(1) رُعاة: والراعي الحقيقي يتميز بكمال القلب ومهارة اليد، ويعمل جاهدًا على إطعام قطيعه وحمايته. والأمة اليهودية في ذلك الوقت بالذات كانت تعاني من كثرة الرعاة الذين يرعون أنفسهم ولم يُشفقوا على الرعية. وإذ انعدمت الأحشاء الرعوية في الرعاة الدينيين للأمة، كان هناك وميض لهذه الأحشاء يبزغ من أحشاء هؤلاء الرعاة المُتبدّين. فلقد كانوا في تعب وكد يسهرون ليلاً ويتعبون نهارًا لخير قطيعهم، فصاروا هم أول مَنْ أُعلن لهم مجد الله.

(2) مُتبدين: تأتي كلمة مُتبدين a biding بمعنى ثابتين أو مستمرين، فرغم صعوبة الرعاية من شمس حارقة بالنهار وبرد قارس بالليل، ورغم ندرة المراعي والاحتياج الدائم للتنقل والترحال، إلا أنهم لم يكلِّوا ولم يتركوا الغنم، بل ظلوا ثابتين على طريقهم في صبرٍ وطول أناة، ومستمرين في عطائهم رغم كل الظروف والمُحبطات. نعم إلى هؤلاء فقط يعلن الله ذاته، إلى الراسخين وغير المتزعزعين.

(3) يحرسون: تأتي كلمة يحرسون keeping watch بمعنى يراقبون، يشاهدون، يلاحظون، ونرى فيهم مَنْ هم نظّار في كنيسة الله. فلهم العيون المفتوحة لملاحظة الضعيف، ولهم النظرة الثاقبة لمراقبة الخطر القادم على الرعية. فإلى هؤلاء الساهرين المراقبين يفتح الله قلبه ويشاركهم أسراره.

(4) حراسات الليل: أي أن دائرة عملهم هي الليل، وما أحلك الليل الذي نجتاز فيه الآن قبيل بزوغ كوكب الصبح المُنير، ليل حالك، ترتفع فيه أصوات الذئاب كالمعلين الكذبة، أمثال شهود يهوه والأدفنتست وغيرهم، إلا أنه لا خوف على القطيع إن وُجد بينهم حرّاس يحرسون حراسات الليل، يمسكون بعصى المواعيد الإلهية، ويلوّحون بسراج كلمة الله، فيحمون القطيع من الأخطار ويُنيرون لهم الطريق. إلى هؤلاء فقط، تستطيع السماء أن تُرسل رسائل من قلب الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*وُلد المسيح !*

*



*
* فستلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه يسوع. لأنه يخلِّص شعبه من خطاياهم ( مت 1: 21 )*
* لقد كان ينبغي أن يكون المخلِّص إنسانًا، لأن الإنسان هو الذي أخطأ ضد الله، وكان ينبغي أن يكون هو الله، فليس سوى الله الذي يقدر أن يخلِّص البشر من خطاياهم. فلقد اختبر الله البشر لآلاف من السنين فثبت فشل الجميع وعجزهم. بل إن أفضل البشر كانوا هم أنفسهم محتاجين لمَن يخلصهم ( لو 1: 46 ، 47، 5: 8؛ 1تي1: 15)، وكان الأسلوب الوحيد لكي يخلِّص الله البشرية الساقطة، هو أن يأخذ ابنه صورة هذا الجنس الذي أراد الله أن يفديه.*

* ولو لم يصبح المسيح إنسانًا لاستحال عليه أن يموت، فالله له وحده عدم الموت، ولاستحال أيضًا أن يُمثِّل الإنسان أمام عدالة الله ليكون نائبًا عنا.*

* ولو أن المسيح كان مجرد إنسان لَمَا أصبحت فديته مقبولة ولا كافية. ليست مقبولة، لأن نفسه في تلك الحالة لا تكون ملكه هو، بل ملك الله الذي خلقها، وبالتالي لا يصلُح أن يقدمها لله. ثم إنها ليست كافية لأن الإنسان محدود، وأما الخطأ الذي ارتُكب في حق الله غير المحدود هو أيضًا غير محدود. ولكن حيث أن المسيح هو الله والإنسان في آن، أمكنه أن يكون الوسيط الذي يضع يده على كلينا، فتمت أُمنية أيوب القديمة ( أي 9: 33 )، وأمكنه أن يكفِّر بموته عن خطايا كل المؤمنين، بل وكل العالم أيضًا ( 1يو 2: 2 ).*

* لنا أن نتعجب وأن نغتبط، فابن الله صار ابن الإنسان، ليجعل بني البشر أبناء الله!*

* هذا هو السر العظيم: «بالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى، الله ظهر في الجسد» ( 1تي 3: 16 ). وإننا نقول كما قال أحد القديسين: ”إننا نؤمن بما لا نقدر أن نشرحه. فالمسيح بقيَ ما كانه (الله)، وصار ما لم يكنه قبلاً (إنسان)“. وإن فكّر أحد أن هذا عجيب، يبادرنا إشعياء قائلاً: «يُدعى اسمه عجيبًا» ( إش 9: 6 ).*

* لقد وُلد المسيح لكي يكون إنسانًا بكل معنى الكلمة. فهو لم يكن ـ كما قال بعض الهراطقة في العصور المسيحية الأولى ـ شَبَحًا أو خيالاً. لا، لكنه ظهر «في الجسد». ولذلك وُلد لكي يكون إنسانًا بكل معنى الكلمة. إن إنسانيته مؤكدة من مولده من امرأة.*

* نرى عجبًا ...أن الكلمة         *
* صار جسدًا ...هللويا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*درس الميلاد





وهذه لكم العلامة: تجدون طفلاً مُقمطًا مُضجعًا في مذود ( لو 2: 12 )
إن لوقا2 يتضمن أكثر من مجرد قصة الميلاد، فهذا الأصحاح يعلمنا درس «العلامة» أن الله افتقد شعبه، وأن المخلِّص الذي أتى كان طفلاً صغيرًا مُقمطًا بقطع من القماش ومُضجعًا في مذود.

يا له من شيء فريد!
 لماذا لم تكن هناك بروق أو رعود؟ لماذا لم يكن هناك زلزال عظيم؟ لماذا لم يظهر شيء مكتوب في السماء؟
 أو على الأقل هالة حول الطفل؟
 السبب هو أن العلامة نفسها صوَّرت الأخبار السارة: لقد صار الله إنسانًا ـ ابن الله الأزلي خالق الكون، أخلى نفسه من مظاهر المجد والعظمة الخارجية، وأخذ صورة الإنسان بولادته كطفل صغير. لقد جاء من أعلى مجد السماء إلى أكثر الحالات اتضاعًا على الأرض ـ مُقمطًا كطفل قروي في قطع من القماش ومُضجعًا في مذود حجري لإطعام الحيوانات!!!

ويا للعجب! 
أن يتميز المسيح، من بين جميع أطفال بيت لحم باضطجاعه في مذود. مكتوب عن شاول أول ملوك إسرائيل أنه «كان أطول من كل الشعب من كتفه فما فوق» ( 1صم 10: 23 ). أما العلامة المُميزة ليسوع المسيح «أنه من أجلكم افتقر وهو غني، لكي تستغنوا أنتم بفقره» ( 2كو 8: 9 ). 

وفي أمثال13: 7 نقرأ «يوجد مَن يتغانى ولا شيء عنده، ومَن يتفاقر وعنده غنى جزيل». وكم من أُناس يظهرون على غير حقيقتهم فيفخرون بالغنى الزمني وهم خاوون، أو الغنى الروحي وهم أموات بالذنوب والخطايا. أما ذاك الذي توسد مذود بيت لحم، فقد افتقر وعنده غنى جزيل!!

وهذه العلامة لم تصدق فقط على رسالة الله، ولكنها أثبتت عُمق ومدى محبة الله للبشرية. والسؤال الذي نحب أن نُجيب عليه: ما هي العلامة التي يعطيها الله اليوم لكي يصدق على رسالته في الإنجيل، ولكي يبرهن على محبته المستمرة للناس؟ 

إنها ليست عروضًا خيالية في السماء أو معجزات عظيمة على الأرض. العلامة الآن مُشابهة لتلك التي كانت حينئذٍ ـ حياة الرب يسوع في الظروف العادية المُحيطة. فالمسيح يعيش داخل كل مسيحي، وأجسادنا تُشبه قطع القماش. وعلى قدر اتضاعنا كمسيحيين ولا شيئيتنا في نظر المُحيطين بنا، على قدر ما تُرى فينا حياة ومحبة المسيح. 
هذه هي الطريقة التي اختارها الله لكي يُرى شخصه للعالم اليوم. فهل حياتك علامة تشهد وتُبرهن على محبة الله؟
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميلاد يسوع ليس مجرد عيد




هناك جهل بالنسبة للأعياد المسيحية فنحن غالبا نعيش المناسبات الدينية كمناسبة كذكرى لذلك نحتفل بها كذكرى والأشخاص المتشددون يحتفلون بشكل أكبر ونعتقد أنه هذا هو المطلوب منا . ولكن علينا أن نتذكر أنه يجب أن نستقبل الله نفسه ( النعمة الإلهية ) الله يطلب منا الاستعداد لأنه هو المعطي و بذكرى العيد هو يعطي نعم الميلاد إننا نريد أن نصل بعيد الميلاد إلى النعمة الإلهية وأن نلمس حضور الله الذي هو حضور مبارك . نحن ننتظر مجيء المسيح لأننا ننتظر السلام , سلام إيجابي , سلام نمو وازدهار . عندما نحضر للعيد بشكل سطحي ( التنظيف ، الترتيب ، التزيين ،الاحتفال ) نستطيع أن نصل إلى السرور .

لكن الله يعطي الفرح الحقيقي لا نعرف من أين وكيف .

تساؤل ؟؟؟ أين الفرح بطفل ولد في مزود مع الحيوانات وأين الفرح بالنسبة لمار يوسف الذي لم يستطع تأمين بيت لهذا الطفل إذا ولادة المسيح هي بظروف صعبة جدا هناك مصيبة الطفل بمزود وليس بالسرير .

 • إن الفرح هنا هو فرح إلهي هناك فرح حقيقي لأن الله يعطي وهو قادر على كل شيء قادر على خلق الفرح مثل النور الذي يأتي من بعد الظلام ، والمسيح هو النور الذي يأتي إلى حياتنا نور السلام والفرح الحقيقي .


 ربما سيتوضح الموضوع بشكل أكبر لو سألنا السؤالين التاليين وجوابهما سيعطي مجال فهم الولادة الجديدة .

 1- ما معنى عيد الميلاد ؟

 2- ماذا تنتظر أنت من عيد الميلاد ؟

1- ما معنى عيد الميلاد ؟

الله رحيم و يهتم بالإنسان الله محبة وعطاء جاء لهذه الدنيا بهذا الأسلوب من أجلنا إن غنى الله يظهر بفقر المسيح ونحصل نحن أيضا على غنى الله وغنى الحياة كلها . المشكلة أننا سطحيين نهتم بأشياء مادية ولا نرى بعضنا بعمق لقد جاء المسيح ليؤسس ملكوت الله على الأرض .

• الإنجيل يشبه ملكوت الله بالفلاح الذي يفلح الأرض و يأخذ أجرا يكاد أن يكفيه إذا كان يعمل عند مالك الأرض . أو إذا كان هو نفسه صاحب الأرض فيربح ما يكفيه لحياة بسيطة ولكن ملكوت الله هو هذا الفلاح ولكن عندما يكتشف فجأة كنز بهذه الأرض كأنه فجأة صار غني سنوات عمل ولن بلحظة واحدة وجد الكنز واكتشف حياته نحن لا نعرف متى نحصل على النعمة الإلهية . تماما كذلك الشخص الذي يمتلك كتاب رائع يحتوي على حكمة إلهية روحية تعلم الإنسان كيف يمشي في هذه الحياة إنه كتاب متميز إذا كنت تعرف القراءة ولكن إذا لم تكن تعرف القراءة لن تستطيع معرفة الحكمة .

 التحضير لعيد الميلاد هو طلب لكم حتى تقرؤا هذا الكتاب وفهم روح هذا الكتاب حتى نستقبل نعمة الله . إنسان أعمى عندما تفتح عينيه كيف ستتغير حياته كأنه فعلا قد ولد من جديد . عندما يكون الإنسان لوحده في هذه الدنيا وفجأة يجد شخصا يحبه ويدعمه كم ستتغير حياته نحن بفترة التهيئة لعيد الميلاد علينا أن نفتح قلوبنا .

 2- ماذا تنتظر أنت من عيد الميلاد ؟

بولص الرسول يقول الإنسان جسد نفس وروح إنسان كامل متكامل يعيش حياته على مستوى الجسد والنفس والروح في هذه الأيام الحياة الروحية مشغولة لأن الإنسان مشغول بالحياة المادية ومغرياتها فلا يوجد عنده وقت فراغ .طيبون يحبون الله ولكن الدوام وتدريس الأولاد وشغل البيت أريد أن أصلي ولكن لا أستطيع لأنني تعبت كثيرا

 • نفس الأمر يحصل بالنسبة لعيد الميلاد نحن نعمل تهيئة جيدة لعيد الميلاد بالزينة والطبخ والطعام (أمور مادية ) لكن إذا ركزنا هنا وكل الطاقات ذهبت بهذا الاتجاه فلن نستطيع أن نلمس الولادة الجديدة هناك نعمة الميلاد نريد الحصول عليها أن نلمس فرح عيد الميلاد وهو أمر غير منظور .

 • بعيد الميلاد نفس الأمر من الناحية المادية أو الخارجية نرى امرأة ورجل وطفل أمر عادي ولا يوجد أية علامة هنا ولكن من الناحية العميقة نحن نعرف أن هذا الطفل ليس عادي الملاك عندما أخبر عنه قال علامة الطفل أنه في مزود ونرى أن مريم ليست امرأة عادية لأن روح الله حل عليها وجعل من مريم أما ليسوع و لقد سجد له المجوس والرعاة ليس لأن طفل في مزود فقط بل لأنهم رأوا ا فيه المسيح ونوره .

إذا الناحية المادية مهمة إذ هي تعبر عن شيء آخر أكثر عمقا اجتماع العائلة كلها مصدر للسعادة و لكن علينا أن نعيش عيد الميلاد بعمق أكثر البعد الروحي هو اللقاء مع الرب مع المسيح هناك فرق بين أن نكتب محاضرة عن الصداقة وبين أن نعيش الصداقة فعليا . نفس الفرق بالنسبة للمعرفة عن المسيح و لكن أن نعرف أنه جاء لأجلنا ولد فينا هنا تكون الولادة الحقيقية

• عمق الرياضة الروحية هو الفهم بأنه في عيد الميلاد علينا الحصول على نعمة الميلاد وهي حضور المسيح نفسه بشكل ملموس واللقاء مع المسيح

 اطلبوا من الرب أن يأتي إلى حياتكم إلى هذه المغارة إلى هذا المزود و أن نحتفل ليس فقط بأسلوب بشري وأن نولد نحن من جديد مع ولادة المسيح .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*الميلاد في بيت لحم





فصعد يوسف ... إلى مدينة داود التي تُدعى بيت لحم .. ليُكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حُبلى. وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتَلِد ( لو 2: 4 )
لقد كان من المناسب أن يولد المسيح في هذه القرية المتواضعة؛ بيت لحم، ليس فقط لأنها القرية التي وُلد فيها داود قبل ذلك بنحو ألف عام، بل لمعنى اسمها. فبيت لحم اسم عبري يعني "بيت الخبز". في هذه القرية وُلد "خبز الحياة".

«وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتلد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود، إذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل».

عندما بنى سليمان هيكله الشهير في أورشليم، ذلك البيت الذي غشاه بالذهب، فقد شعر بضآلة ذلك البيت إزاء مجد الله، فقال لله يوم تدشين الهيكل: «هوذا السماوات وسماء السماوات لا تسعك، فكم بالأقل هذا البيت الذي بنيت» ( 1مل 8: 27 ). تُرى ماذا كان بوسع سليمان أن يقول، لو علم أن رب الهيكل مُزمع أن يأتي طفلاً مقمطًا مُضجعًا في مذود!

إن ربنا وفادينا المعبود لم تكن حياته كباقي الناس ممتدة من المهد إلى اللحد، بل من المذود إلى صليب العار والقبر المُستعار. فبدأ حياته مُحاطًا بالبهائم وأنهاها مُحاطًا بالمجرمين واللصوص!!

وعبارة «لم يكن لهما موضعٌ في المنزل» تشير إلى الفندق الذي نزل فيه يوسف وخطيبته مريم. لقد أمكن تدبير أماكن للأغنياء في الفندق، أما الفقراء فإنه نظرًا لظروف الازدحام الطارئ بسبب الاكتتاب، لم يجدوا مكانًا. وسيدنا له المجد كان واحدًا من هؤلاء الفقراء. كلا، إنه لم يكن منهم، بل هو الذي قَبِل أن يصير هكذا «فإنكم تعرفون نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، أنه من أجلكم افتقر وهو غني، لكي تستغنوا أنتم بفقره» ( 2كو 8: 9 ).

إذًا فعبارة «لم يكن لهما موضعٌ في المنزل (أي الفندق)» تعلمنا أن فادينا أتى إلى هذه الخليقة التي كوّنتها يداه، لكنه أتى إليها كضيفٍ غريبٍ، بل وغير مُرحَب به أيضًا.

وإذا كان العالم ـ عزيزي القارئ ـ مع اتساعه لم يُعطِ خالقه مكانًا، فهل تعطي أنت لخالقك وفاديك مكانًا في قلبك؟

 أم أنك ما زلت تُبقيه واقفًا خارج قلبك ينتظر الدخول، يقرع بقرعات الحب دون أن تفتح له؟ هل قلبك مشغول بسواه، وعندك وقت لكل شيء إلا المسيح؟

عزيزي .. لقد تنازل ابن الله وقَبِل أن لا يكون له مكان على الأرض، ليكون لك أنت مكان في السماء!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*زيارة الرعاة للمولود الإلهي




قال الرجال الرعاة بعضهم لبعض: لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب. فجاءوا مُسرعين ( لو 2: 15 ، 16)
لقد وصل ابن الله إلى الأرض، وها السماء تُعلن لسكان الأرض هذا الخبر العظيم؛ ميلاد المسيح. ولقد وقع اختيار السماء على الرعاة البسطاء لإبلاغهم هذا النبأ ... يا للبشرى! أخيرًا وُلد لنا الفادي المُخلص. ثم قدم الملاك العلامة، فقال: «وهذه لكم العلامة: تجدون طفلاً مُقمطًا مُضجعًا في مذود». يا لها من علامة! بل يا له من اتضاع!

وما أن ظهرت هذه الأخبار المباركة حتى «ظهر بغتةً مع الملاك جمهورٌ من الجُند السماوي مُسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة». فإذا لم يصدّق الناس الأخبار، فالملائكة قد صدقتها، وإذا كانت الأرض غير مُبالية، لكن السماء مهتمة، وينضم جمهور من الجُند السماوي إلى الملاك الذي أعلن الحقيقة السارة، التي هي متممة لهذه الآية «عظيمٌ هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد... تراءى لملائكة».

ولكن، هل كانت الأرض مُبالية؟ لقد تحركت السماء، ولكن على الأرض لم يتأثر أحد سوى أولئك الرعاة القليلين في العدد، الذين هزتهم تلك البشارة، فبعد أن رأوا مجد الرب يضيء حولهم، وسمعوا أنشودة السماء من الملائكة، قال بعضهم لبعض: «لنذهب الآن إلى بيت لحم، وننظر هذا الأمر الواقع الذي أعلمنا به الرب». لقد كانوا حقًا حكماء، لقد استيقظوا من غفلتهم وهزتهم البشارة التي سمعوها. وقالوا لنذهب «الآن». ربما بدافع الحرص على رعيتهم راودهم الفكر: "لا تتعجلوا، من الأفضل الانتظار حتى الصباح، لئلا تأتي الذئاب وتفتك بالغنم". ولكن الإيمان يقول: "لنذهب الآن". تُرى ماذا تفيدك الأغنام أيها القارئ، إذا فاتت عليك الفرصة لأن تجد الرب؟ ما فائدة العالم أو الذهب أو الأعمال، إذا لم تربح المسيح؟ «ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟».

وأتوا إلى بيت لحم ليس بخطوات مُتباطئة، بل «جاءوا مُسرعين... فلما رأوه أخبروا بالكلام الذي قيل لهم عن هذا الصبي». لقد صدقوا البشارة وقبلوها، ثم ذهبوا وأخبروا الآخرين عنها. وماذا كانوا يقولون؟ ليس فقط إننا سمعنا عن المخلص، ولكننا وجدناه وشاهدناه. وعلى كل مَنْ وجد الرب المخلّص أن يفعل هذا أيضًا.
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا

ميرسي جدا وربنا يعوضك  يا ابوتربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ميرسي جدا وربنا يعوضك  يا ابوتربو​


*ربنا يخليكى يا تاسونى....
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
بس الفضل لماما هابى اللى بتشجعنا دايماً 
أن نجمع موضوعات حلوة 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*" أنت ابني "





إني أُخبر من جهة قضاء الرب: قال لي: أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك ( مز 2: 7 )
لقد اقتُبست هذه الآية الهامة في العهد الجديد ثلاث مرات عن شخص الرب يسوع ( أع 13: 23 ؛ عب1: 5؛ 5: 5)، وهذه المرات الثلاث ارتبطت بالتجسد أو بناسوت المسيح، ولكن كل اقتباس منها له اتجاه محدد.

في أعمال13 يقول الرسول بولس: "إن الله ... أقام يسوع، كما هو مكتوب أيضاً في المزمور الثاني أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك". وهو يقصد بذلك أن الله أقام المسيح لإسرائيل، وليس أقامه من الأموات، ولو أن القيامة وردت في ع34 حيث يُشار أن الله "أقامه من الأموات".

وفي عبرانيين5: 5 يقول الرسول: "كذلك المسيح أيضاً لم يمجِّد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة، بل الذي قال له أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك"، وذلك بالارتباط برفعته كرئيس كهنة (بالقيامة من الأموات).

وفي عبرانيين1: 5،6 يقول الرسول: "لأنه لمَنْ مِنْ الملائكة قال قط: أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك؟ وأيضاً: أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً؟ وأيضاً متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله؟" وذلك بالارتباط بمجيئه ثانية لكي يملك.

أي أن هذه الآية الهامة شملت الأزمنة جميعها: الماضي (أع13)؛ والحاضر (عب5)؛ والمستقبل (عب1). ثم إنها عند اقتباسها في أعمال13 ارتبطت بالفكرة المبدئية،

 أعني التجسد وظهور المسيح في الجسد، وعند اقتباسها في عبرانيين5 ارتبطت بالفكرة التالية أعني قيامة المسيح من الأموات، وعند اقتباسها في عبرانيين1 ارتبطت بالفكرة النهائية وهي مجيء المسيح ثانية للمُلك. إنها آية عظيمة مرتبطة بهذه الأفكار المجيدة: التجسد، والقيامة، والمجيء الثاني.

وهناك دلالة أخرى في عبرانيين1 لهذا الاقتباس، أعني بها سمو المسيح وتفوقه عن الملائكة "لأنه لمَنْ من الملائكة قال قط: أنت ابني، أنا اليوم ولدتك؟" ثم يقول: "لمَنْ من الملائكة قال قط: اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك". نعم أي ملاك قيل له بالمفرد: أنت ابني؟ وأي ملاك يجرؤ أن يجلس في محضر الله؟ مُحال (قارن لوقا1: 19). 

أما المسيح فإنه جالس في ذات عرش الله،
 وذلك لأنه ابن الله.
 وهذا وذاك من أقوى الأدلة القاطعة على مُعادلة الابن للآب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*الكلمة صار جسدًا





والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده، مجدًا كما لوحيدٍ من الآب، مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا ( يو 1: 14 )
بتجسد الكلمة، ذاك الذي كان عند الله، وكان هو الله، والذي كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيءٌ مما كان ( يو 1: 1 -3) أمكن تحقيق ثلاثة مطاليب مُلحّة:

أولاً: لقد رأينا الله: يقول الوحي: «والكلمة صار جسدًا، وحلَّ بيننا، ورأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيدٍ من الآب مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا ... الله لم يَرَهُ أحدٌ قط، الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر» ( يو 1: 14 – 18).

ثانيًا: ولقد شاركنا المسيح في ظروفنا: إن تجسد ابن الله واجتيازه وادي الألم، يعني بالنسبة لنا أن الله ليس فقط يعرف ظروفنا من مُطلق علمه كالله الخالق، بل يعرفها لأنه اختبر الحزن والألم نظيرنا. لقد أتى المسيح إلى الأرض التي تنبت الشوك والحسك، وشاركنا البشرية، وتجرَّب في كل شيء مثلنا ما خلا الخطية. و«في ما هو قد تألم مُجرَّبًا يقدر أن يُعين المُجرَّبين» ( عب 2: 18 ).

ثالثًا: ولقد مات المسيح ليفدينا: وهذا هو الغرض الأكثر أهمية في تجسد المسيح. فلقد صار جسدًا لكي يموت كفارة وبديلاً عن البشر. ولاحظ أنه لو كان المسيح مجرد إنسان، لا حتاج هو لمَنْ يفديه. بكلمات أخرى ما صلح ـ تبارك اسمه ـ في تلك الحالة أن يحل المشكلة، لأنه سيكون هو نفسه جزءًا من المشكلة. لقد كانت أجرة الخطية موت ( رو 6: 23 )، ولقد اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس ( رو 5: 12 )، فهل يمكن للمائت أن يفدي غيره من الموت؟ لكن حمدًا لله، فإن ابن الله القدوس، الذي ليس فيه خطية، أتى لكي يرفع خطايانا ( 1يو 3: 5 ). «فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم، اشترك هو أيضًا كذلك فيهما، لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس» ( عب 2: 14 ).

وعندما نقول إن «الكلمة صار جسدًا» وإن «الله ظهر في الجسد»، لا نعني أن الله بالتجسد قد تحول إنسانًا، حاشا. فليس عند الله تغيير ولا ظل دوران. لكن ابن الله قَبِل أن يتخذ له جسدًا، دون أن يكف أن يكون ما هو عليه من الأزل وإلى الأبد. والمسيح لم يكن على الأرض مجرد إنسان لا أكثر ولا أقل، كلا، فلقد بقى في لاهوته كما هو من الأزل وإلى الأبد، لكنه اتخذ بالإضافة إلى ذلك جسدًا به شاركنا في بشريتنا، دون أن يشاركنا في الطبيعة الساقطة الجانحة إلى العصيان والمطبوعة بطابع الضعف والخطية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملء الزمان





ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأة، مولودًا تحت الناموس، ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبني ( غل 4: 4 ، 5)
لعلك عزيزي القارئ تتساءل: ما المقصود بملء الزمان؟ «ملء الزمان» هو الوقت الذي انتهى فيه اختبار الإنسان. لقد اختُبر الإنسان تحت ظروف متعددة. اُختُبر في حالة البراءة فسقط وصار مُذنبًا، واُختُبر بدون ناموس فكان بلا ناموس، واُختُبر تحت الناموس فكسره. عندئذ نفَّذ الله أسرار قلبه منذ الأزل، وأرسل ابنه إلى هذا المشهد، وأصبح ابن الله إنسانًا، حتى ـ وهو إنسان ـ يبارك الإنسان الساقط ويفديه ويُحضره إلى الله. إن الإنسان بكل علمه واختراعاته وأبحاثه لم يجد الله. لقد ضلّ عن الله في السقوط نتيجة الخطية ولم يجده بعد ذلك، حتى الناموس لم يسد احتياجاته، لأن الناموس لم يكن إعلان الله عن ذاته، بل كان إعلانًا لحالة الإنسان وعما هو الإنسان، وليس إعلانًا عما هو الله.

وربما يقول: ألم يعرف الإنسان الله في الخليقة؟ والإجابة هي: لقد عرفه إلى حد ما، ولذلك فهو بلا عذر كما يوضح الرسول في رومية1: 20، فإن قدرته ولاهوته يُعرفان بالخليقة، ولكن هذا ليس ما هو الله في ذاته. «السماوات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يُخبر بعمل يديه» ( مز 19: 1 )، ولكن هذا ليس هو الله بكامل صفاته. فإنني إذا عرضت عليك يومًا لوحة رائعة، فإنك قد تتأملها بإعجاب وتقول: يا له من فنان رائع، هذا الذي أبدع ورسم هذه اللوحة! يا لها من فكرة! ويا لها من مقدرة فنية هذه التي أنتجت مثل هذه اللوحة! وإذا حدث وأريتك تمثالاً آخر نحته هذا الفنان نفسه وأنتجته نفس اليدان، وتأملت في مقدرة هذا الفنان نفسه، على استخدام الأزميل في التمثال كما الفرشاة في اللوحة، فإنك لا شك تقول: يا له من رجل بارع! عندئذ أقول لك: إنه بارع ولكنه يدمن الخمر، ويقسو على أولاده ويتركهم يتضورون جوعًا. عندئذ تفهم أنه بالرغم من صوره ونحته، فإن صفاته الأدبية أسوأ ما يكون. وهكذا ندرك أننا لا نستطيع أن نفهم الإنسان 
ونعرفه من أعمال يديه.

هكذا الله لا يمكن أن يُعرف تمام المعرفة عن طريق خليقته «الله لم يره أحدٌ قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر» ( يو 1: 18 ).

 ولا يمكن لنا أن نعرف الله، إلا في شخص الابن المبارك؛ ربنا يسوع المسيح ـ تبارك اسمه. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*المسيح هو الله





الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذًا صورة عبد صائرًا في شبه الناس ( في 2: 6 ، 7)
يمكننا أن نتتبع آيات عديدة في الكتاب المقدس في كل من العهدين القديم والجديد، تذكر صراحة عن المسيح أنه هو الله.

في العهد الجديد: «وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل: هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره: الله معنا» ( مت 1: 22 ، 23).

«في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله» ( يو 1: 1 ).

«احترزوا إذًا لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة، لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه» ( أع 20: 28 ) ونحن نعرف أن الكنيسة تُنسب إلى المسيح، فيقول «كنيستي» (ارجع إلى متى 16: 18).

«وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد» ( 1تي 3: 16 ).

«إلى الذين نالوا معنا إيمانًا مساويًا لنا، ببر إلهنا والمخلص يسوع المسيح (أو إلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ـ ترجمة تفسيرية)» ( 2بط 1: 1 ).

«ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» ( 1يو 5: 20 ).

وفي العهد القديم: «كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب مُلكك» ( مز 45: 6 ) وهي الآية المُقتبسة عن ابن الله في عبرانيين1: 8 «لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابنًا، وتكون الرياسة على كتفه، ويُدعى اسمه عجيبًا مُشيرًا، إلهًا قديرًا (أو الله القدير)، نفس التعبير في العبري الوارد في إشعياء10: 21 «أبًا أبديًا، رئيس السلام» ( إش 9: 6 ).

ونلاحظ أن المسيح ليس مجرد إله، بل هو الله، وليس مجرد ”سيد“ بل هو «الرب» أي «يهوه»، لكنه حبًا بنا، ولكي يتمم فداءنا، أتى في صورة العبد، صائرًا في شبه الناس.
 له كل المجد. 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*طوبى للتي آمنت




فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم ... قالت مباركة أنتِ في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ... فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قِبَل الرب ( لو 2: 41 -45)
لقد نالت العذراء مريم من أليصابات تطويباً مثلثاً:

فأولاً: بمجرد أن دخلت مريم إلى بيت زكريا الكاهن، وسمعت أليصابات سلامها، حتى صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت: "مباركة أنتِ في النساء". وكم أنعشت هذه العبارة نفس مريم وهي تستمع إلى العبارة ذاتها للمرة الثانية، فإنها هي نفسها التي كان جبرائيل الملاك قد قالها لها.

ثانياً: "مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك. فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليَّ؟". لاحظ أنه وهو ما زال جنيناً تدعوه أليصابات ربها.

ثالثاً: "فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قِبَل الرب". لقد عرفت أليصابات أن ما حدث لرَجُلها من عدم النطق، كان سببه عدم إيمانه. والآن بالمقابلة مع ذلك تقول أليصابات لمريم الوديعة والبسيطة "طوبى للتي آمنت". نعم إن كان عدم إيمان زكريا قد توبَّخ من السماء، فها أليصابات الممتلئة من الروح القدس تمدح إيمان مريم.

وكم نقرأ في أسفار العهد القديم من قصص رجال ونساء "مشهود لهم بالإيمان"، وبالإيمان نالوا المواعيد (عب11). وبين هذا الجمهور المبارك نجد اسم المطوَّبة مريم يلمع. فلا غرابة أن تصرخ أليصابات بصوت عظيم قائلة "طوبى للتي آمنت".

والآن أخي العزيز، أتعرف شيئاً عن هذا الإيمان الثمين؟ أتعرف شيئاً عن إيمان مختاري الله ( تي 1: 1 )؟ قال الرسول يعقوب إن الله اختار فقراء هذا العالم أغنياء في الإيمان ( يع 2: 5 ). ذلك أن الذهب الذي يلمع الآن، لن ينفع في العالم الآخر، أما الإيمان فسيلمع هناك وينفع، لأنه بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاء الله ( عب 11: 6 ).

وعندما تنتهي الحياة هنا، لتبدأ التي لا تنتهي، سيُقدِّر الملايين، بعد فوات الأوان، قيمة الإيمان! عندئذ كم ستصبح لهذه العبارة التي قيلت قبل ميلاد المسيح "طوبى للتي آمنت" وقول الرب الذي قيل بعد قيامته من الأموات "طوبى للذين آمنوا" ( يو 20: 29 ) رنينهما العالي وصداهما المرتفع!

عزيزي، فقير جداً كل من لا يمتلك الإيمان في الرب يسوع المسيح، ولو كان يمتلك ثروات الدنيا وكنوزها. فاطلب هذه العطية من الله، اطلبها الآن، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً. 
*​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*تاملات جميلة جدا*

*وملف شامل *
*الرب يبارك جهودكم *


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2010)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> *تاملات جميلة جدا*
> 
> *وملف شامل *
> *الرب يبارك جهودكم *


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله كلمنا في ابنه!!






الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة. كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه ... ( عب 1: 1 ،2)
يا لروعة وجلال هذا الإعلان "الله تكلم". أي نعم. إن إلهاً حياً، إلهاً مُحباً، لا بد أن يتكلم. لقد انتهى وقت الإعلان الجزئي الناقص الوقتي، وصار الله يكلمنا بطريقة أخرى أمجد وأعظم "كلمنا في ابنه". وهكذا، أيها الإخوة الأحباء، نرقى إلى الحق العجيب وهو أن يسوع، ابن الله، ليس فقط يعلن لنا رسالة الآب، بل هو نفسه رسالة الآب. كل ما عند الله ليقوله لنا هو يسوع. جميع أفكار الله وهبات الله ومواعيد الله ومشورات الله هى في يسوع.

هو النور، والسلام، والحياة، والطريق، والغاية والغرض. إن "الابن الوحيد" كما يقول يوحنا "الذي هو في حضن الآب" الذي هو كنزه ولذته وموضوع محبته، الأزلي الذي كان سروره منذ الأزل يشاطره كل أفكاره ومشوراته. هذا الابن الوحيد - حبيب الله - هو بكل تأكيد الرسول الحقيقي الذي يستطيع أن يعلن لنا كل سرائر قلب الآب ويُخبرنا بكامل مشورته وكل مقاصد نعمته. أي نعم "الله كلمنا في ابنه" وفي الابن تتركز كل رسالة الله. وإذا لم يعرف الخاطئ شيئاً سوى هذا: إن الله أرسل رسولاً وأن هذا الرسول هو ابنه، فهو قادر أن يكتشف من هذا كل الإنجيل، كل الخبر الطيب، لأن الله لكي يرسل إلينا الدينونة ولكي يعطينا معرفة خطيتنا وخرابنا، ولكي يرسل إلينا رسالة القضاء والقصاص القريب الوقوع، لكي يفعل كل ذلك، ليس هو في حاجة لإرسال ابنه. أي ملاك كان يكفي لهذا العمل، وأي عبد يكفي لإعلان مثل هذه الرسالة. موسى كان يقدر أن ينطق بها، بل ضميرنا ذاته هو رسول كافٍ لمثل هذه الحالة. أما عندما يرسل الله ابنه إلى هذا العالم، عندما يضحي الله بهذه التضحية الهائلة وهي السماح لابنه الوحيد الحبيب أن يأخذ صورتنا ويشترك معنا في اللحم والدم، فلا يمكن أن يكون لهذا إلا معنى واحد وهو الخلاص، ولا يمكن أن يكون له إلا غرض واحد وهو الفداء. ولا يمكن أن يكون له إلا باعث واحد وهو محبة الله الهائلة المُدهشة.

في ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه .. لماذا؟ هل ليعلِّم أو يعظ أو يعلن القضاء والدينونة؟ كلا وألف كلا. الله أرسل ابنه ليفدينا "ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم. إنه وُلد لكم اليوم مخلص".*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*على الأرض السلام !





وظهر بغتة مع الملاك جمهورٌ من الجُند السماوي مُسبحين الله وقائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرض السلام، وبالناس المسرة ( لو 2: 13 ، 14)
«على الأرض السلام»! ألا تبدو هذه العبارة وكأنها بلا معنى، ونحن نشاهد اضطراب شئون البشر اليوم كاضطراب البحر المتلاطم الأمواج؟ أين هو السلام على الأرض؟ إن مجيء المخلِّص إلى العالم منذ ألفي عام تقريبًا كان مقترنًا بهذا الوعد. فهل فشل الوعد؟ أو خاب المشروع الإلهي؟ يقول المتشكك والمتهكم: نعم، فقد جاء مُخلِّصكُم ومضى، وفشلت مسيحيتكم في تحقيق السلام للأرض، إذ يزداد العالم اضطرابًا وغليانًا كالمرجل عامًا بعد عام.

ولكن حاشا. إننا لا نفهم الوعد على الوجه الصحيح، فإن السلام لا يكون على الأرض إلا إذا كان «المجد لله في الأعالي». إن شرط الله للسلام لا يتم إلا عند سيادة الرب يسوع على الأرض. أما الآن فالناس لا يعطون المجد لله، بل قد أبعدوه عن شئونهم، وحاولوا أن يسيطروا على كل أمورهم بالاستقلال عنه، ومن هنا كان الارتباك والتشويش اللذان سيؤديان في النهاية إلى تحطيم الحضارة البشرية.

فمتى إذًا يتحقق الوعد «على الأرض السلام»؟ عندما يستلم المسيح زمام السيادة، ويسود بصولجانه على كل الأرض «قضيب استقامة قضيب مُلكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم» ( عب 2: 8 )، عندئذ يكون «على الأرض السلام»، «فيطبعون سيوفهم سِككًا ورماحهم مناجل. لا ترفع أمة على أمة سيفًا، ولا يتعلمون الحرب في ما بعد» ( إش 2: 4 ). في ذلك العصر المجيد عندما يعطي الجميع «المجد لله» سوف يعم الأرض سلام شامل. سوف يأخذ الرب يسوع مكانه الشرعي كمَنْ هو «المبارك العزيز الوحيد. ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب» ( 1تي 6: 15 ). وإلى أن يحين ذلك الوقت السعيد، لا يمكن أن يوجد أي حل صحيح دائم للمشاكل المُعقدة التي تحيِّر وتُربك ساسة هذا العالم. ولكن عندما تُشرق شمس البر، سيكون الشفاء الكامل في أجنحتها.

وكما أن العالم في مجموعه لن يتمتع بالسلام الأكيد الذي ينشده، إلا عندما يخضع لسيادة ابن الله، هكذا الإنسان الخاطئ كفرد، لن يحصل على السلام لضميره وقلبه، إلا إذا قَبِلَ المسيح مُخلصًا له وأعطاه المكان الأول، مكان السيادة على قلبه. فعلى الخاطئ أن يخفض ذراعي عصيانه وتمرده، ويُعلن من قلبه أن «المجد لله في الأعالي». وحينئذٍ يتبرر بالإيمان، وينال المُصالحة والسلام «مع الله»، ثم يملك في قلبه «سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل». 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*روعة الإعلان الإلهي*




 
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله ( يو 1: 1 ،2)
ليس هذا بدءاً يرتبط «بكتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم» ( مت 1: 1 ) أي الملك حسب المواعيد. ولا هو «بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله» ( مر 1: 1 ) إذ ليس الموضوع هنا خدمته. كما أنه ليس كما يكتب لوقا «عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلِّم به» ( أع 1: 1 ). أي السجل الأدبي للإنسان الكامل الذي يعلِّم بما كان يفعله أولاً .. كلا. إنما هنا «في البدء كان الكلمة». إنه البدء الذي يرتبط بما هو الله، إنه لا محدودية الأزل الذي لا بدء فيه.

« *الكلمة*» هو المعبِّر والتعبير. إنه المعبِّر (شخصياً)، والتعبير (موضوعياً) عمن هو الله. عندما أتكلم، أعبِّر عن نفسي، أعلن نفسي في كلامي، أصوغ فكري في كلام يفهمه غيري. هكذا ابن الله هو الله مُعَبَّراً عنه في شخصه الأزلي الأبدي. وبمعنى آخر: إن الله في ذاته وطبيعته المُطلقة «ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه. الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه» ( 1تي 6: 16 ). فالله هكذا لا يُدرك من غيره، ولن يُدرك إلى الأبد. ولكنه كالكلمة يُعلَن، ويُدرَك، وكالكلمة يعبِّر عن ذاته.

«والكلمة كان عند الله» له كيانه واعتباره الشخصي دون الاستقلال عن الآب والروح القدس في اللاهوت. 

«وكان الكلمة الله» وليس إلهاً كما يدَّعي البعض. كما أنه لا يقول «وكان الكلمة هو الله» كما لو كان الكلمة فقط دون غيره من الأقانيم هو الله، بل «وكان الكلمة (وبالارتباط مع الآب والروح القدس) الله». 

«هذا كان في البدء عند الله». ولفظة «هذا» تفيد التأكيد، ومعناها «هذا هو الذي كان في البدء عند الله» ـ وما سبق عنه من كلام يختص به تماماً من الأزل وإلى الأبد، فهو لم يأخذ أو يكتسب هذه الخاصيات في وقت ما في الأزل أو في الزمان، لكنه «كان» هكذا وسيظل هكذا. هو لم يبتدئ أن يكون قط. والذي كان هو «كائن»، هذا (الذي هو كائن هكذا) كان (هكذا) في البدء عند الله. 

فما أدق وأجمل وأروع الإعلان الإلهي! إنه يحمل طابع الله في ذاته ولا يحتاج لبرهان من أحد. ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*طفل مُضجع في مذود !!




**وبينما هما هناك تمت أيامها لتَلِد. فولدت ابنها البكر وقمطته وأضجعته في المذود، إذ لم يكن لهما موضعٌ في المنزل ( لو 2: 6 ، 7)* 
*تأمل معي أيها القارئ العزيز في كيفية ولادة الرب يسوع المسيح، تأمل في ذلك الشخص المبارك: ما هو في ذاته، ابن العلي، الملك، رئيس السلام، رب الحياة، ملك المجد، ابن الله الأزلي، تأمل ما كان وكيف صار، من أين أتى ولماذا أتى! ثم انتقل بفكرك إلى تلك المدينة الصغيرة، بيت لحم. وشاهد ذلك النجار المتواضع يوسف، مع العذراء مريم التي كانت مخطوبة له، لا يُقبلان من المنزل أو الفندق الذي أُعدّ خصيصًا لاستقبال المسافرين عامة، لأنه كان مملوءًا، واضطرا أن يتخذا مكانًا لهما في الاسطبل، مكان البهائم. نعم، لم يكن لهما موضع في الفندق، وهكذا وُلد يسوع ابن الله ـ ابن الإنسان ـ في حظيرة بين المواشي، ووُضِع في المذود.* 

*لعل أحدًا يقول هذه مجرد مُصادفة، فالإحصاء قد جلب جمعًا كبيرًا إلى بيت لحم، ووصل مريم ويوسف متأخرين، وإذ وجدا المنزل مليئًا، اضطرا أن يجدا لهما مأوى حيثما اتفق. حسنًا يا صديقي، إلا أنني أستطيع أن أقول إنه على الرغم من كل ذلك، لديَّ شعور عميق أنه لو كان يوسف رجلاً عظيمًا ووصل بعربة وخيل، مُرسلاً أمامه مندوبًا، لوُجدت له حجرة حتى ولو وصل متأخرًا ـ كما هي العادة. ولكن ويا للعجب! ابن الله كان على وشك أن يُولد في العالم، ولم يكن له موضع!!* 

*إن كنت يا قارئي العزيز لم تعرف الرب يسوع المسيح بعد، دعني أقول لك: لماذا لم يوجد موضع في قلبك للرب يسوع كل هذه السنين؟! إن هذا معناه أنه لا توجد لديك رغبة له. أنت عندك موضع للخطية، وموضع للحماقة، وموضع للذّة، ولكن لا موضع للمسيح!* 

*يظن بعض الناس أنهم سيأتون للرب عندما يملّون هذا العالم ويزهدون فيه. ولكن أ ليس أمر أفضل وأعظم أثرًا أن ترى إنسانًا يملك ملذات العالم وله أعماله الخاصة، ثم يسمع الأخبار السارة (الإنجيل) فيتحول اتجاهه ويترك ما في يده ليهيء مكانًا للمخلِّص، ثم يأخذ في اتباع السيد وفي خدمته؟* 

*عزيزي، لقد تنازل ابن الله وقَبِل أن لا يكون له مكانٌ على الأرض، ليكون لك أنت مكانٌ في السماء! فتعال إليه الآن.* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 ديسمبر 2010)

* ظهور النعمة






لأنه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلصة لجميع الناس. مُعلمة إيانا أن ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية ونعيش بالتعقل والبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر ... ( تي 2: 11 ،12)
يُخبرنا الكتاب المقدس أن هناك سبعة أشياء قد ظهرت بمجيء المسيح:

1 ـ البر: "أما الآن فقد ظهر بر الله بدون الناموس مشهوداً له من الناموس والأنبياء" ( رو 3: 21 ).

2 ـ السر: أي سر اقتران المسيح بالكنيسة باعتباره الرأس ونحن جسده، وباعتباره العريس ونحن عروسه "حسب إعلان السر الذي كان مكتوماً في الأزمنة الأزلية، ولكن ظهر الآن" ( رو 16: 25 ،26).

3 ـ لطف الله وإحسانه: ومع أن لطف الله كان من البداية واضحاً لبني البشر، لكن بمجيء المسيح ظهر هذا اللطف وهذا الإحسان بصورة لم يسبق لها مثيل "حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله وإحسانه، لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا" ( تي 3: 4 ،5).

4 ـ كلمة الله: مُعلنة أفكار الله العجيبة من نحونا، تلك التي أُعلنت بتجسد الكلمة؛ ربنا يسوع المسيح "رجاء الحياة الأبدية التي وعد بها الله المنزَّه عن الكذب قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أظهر كلمته في أوقاتها الخاصة" ( تي 1: 2 ،3).

5 ـ الحياة الأبدية: "فإن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونُخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا" ( 1يو 1: 2 ).

6 ـ المحبة: محبة الله العجيبة للإنسان الخاطئ "بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا (تجاهنا) أن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به. في هذا هي المحبة، ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا" ( 1يو 4: 9 ،10).

7 ـ النعمة: لم تكن شيئاً عارضاً في مخطط الله وفي أفكاره، بل إنها أزلية ولكنها ظهرت بظهور ربنا يسوع المسيح. ولقد كانت حياة المسيح هنا على الأرض هي المسرح الذي ظهرت فيه النعمة في أروع صورها، وكان موته هو الوسيلة لتدفق تلك النعمة إلينا.

نعم هذا كله ظهر في المسيح الذي أُظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليُبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه ( عب 9: 26 ) الذي أُظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية ( 1يو 3: 5 ) الذي أُظهر لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس ( 1يو 3: 8 ) "وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد". 


*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*تجسد الكلمة





والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا ( يو 1: 14 )
لا نقرأ مُطلقاً عن المسيح أنه صار "الكلمة". إنه لم يَصِر أبداً الكلمة في وقت ما من الأزل وإلى الأبد ـ لكن الذي كان الكلمة، وهو كذلك إلى الأبد ـ صار جسداً، ولا يتعرض يوحنا لتفاصيل كيفية ذلك كلوقا. ثم يقول: "وحلَّ بيننا" وحسب الأصل "خيَّم" أو "نصب خيمته بيننا"، إن الحلول يرتبط بالخيمة، وفي هذا إشارة إلى خيمة الاجتماع التي كانت رمزاً لحضور الله على الأرض، أو بالحري رمزاً لظهور الكلمة في الجسد. وفي ترتيب أجزاء خيمة الاجتماع كما أُعلنت لموسى في سفر الخروج، نرى الفكر الأول ليس اقتراب الإنسان إلى الله، بل حضور الله وسط الناس. فمذبح الذهب والمرحضة يَرِدان بعد الكهنوت لأنه يُرينا اقتراب الإنسان إلى الله. لماذا؟ لأنه كان لا بد أن يأتي الله إلى الإنسان، وهو ما نراه في خروج25-27 قبل أن يستطيع الإنسان أن يأتي إلى الله (خر30).

لنأخذ مثلاً العبارة الواردة في عبرانيين3 ونلاحظ دقة التعبير "رسول اعترافنا" ـ آتياً بالله إلى الإنسان ـ ثم "ورئيس كهنته" ذاهباً بالإنسان إلى الله. لأن إعلان الله ذاته لا بد أن يسبق شعور الإنسان بحاجته وليس العكس.

وحتى هذا الترتيب واضح في لوقا15 الذي يتكلم جوهرياً عن اقتراب الإنسان. فلقد خرج الراعي باحثاً، قبل أن يشعر الابن الأصغر بتعاسته ويفكَّر في الرجوع.

وفي إنجيل يوحنا نحن لسنا بصدد حاجة الإنسان وتوبته واقترابه، بل ما قبل ذلك ـ إعلان الله ذاته "حلَّ بيننا". إن الأمر هنا ليس "الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار" ليفتقد آدم (تك3) وليس ظاهراً في زيارة عابرة لإبراهيم (تك18)، ولا هو متكلماً إلى موسى من العليقة (خر3)، أو للشعب من خلال الضباب والظلام والنار والزوبعة (عب12)، ولا حتى في الصوت المنخفض الخفيف متكلماً إلى إيليا في نفس المكان في ما بعد (1مل19)، ولكنه الله ـ الكلمة ـ وقد صار جسداً (هذا ما لم يصره قط قبل ذلك، وما لم يحدث نظيره قبلاً). وحلَّ (هكذا) بيننا.

إنها النعمة في قياس سموّها الإلهي، وليس كما كان حين حصلت خدمة الموت المنقوشة بأحرف في حجارة في مجد هو المجد الإلهي المرتبط بالدينونة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأملات ميلادية ( رسالة من يسوع )






سيأتي في الليلة الباردة ، هكذا وعدني و أنا ما زلت أنتظر ، بدأت تنظيف البيت و تزيينه احتفالاً بقدومه ، جهزت المدفأة لتدفئة البيت في تلك الليلة ، و بدأت التزيين و صنع الحلوة .
لكن وصلتني رسالة منه مفادها الآتي :
" لماذا كل هذه الزينة في المنزل ؟ لماذا كل هذا التحضير ؟ فأنا لا أحتاج لذلك ، تواضعي لا يسمح لي ، و محبتي تؤنبني لمصروفكم و تحضيركم لزيارتي ، فأنا لا أريد منكم سوى ركن صغير أنام فيه خلال زيارتي إليكم ، و من ثم انتقل لأعيش في قلوبكم ، حيث الدفء و الراحة هناك .
أنا لا أحتاج هذه الأضواء كلها ، فإذا أردتم أن تستقبلونني فعلاً و كما أريد ، لاقوني إلى كنيسة البلدة ، ستكون محطتي الأولى هناك في القداس ، ثم تأتون بي لأسهر معكم .
 أنا هكذا أحب .
أرجوكم لا تتكلفوا كثيراً في التحضير لاستقبالي ، لا تتسابقوا مع جيرانكم من ستكون زينته أجمل ، و من يدفع أكثر ، فأنا لا أرى الزينة المعلقة على الشرفات ، و إنما أرى زينة قلوبكم فتسابقوا على تزيين قلوبكم أولا ، و هي لا تكلفكم كثيراً ، فأنا سأزور صاحب القلب الأجمل . "

في الحقيقة لقد صدمتني هذه الرسالة عندما قرأتها ، فتأملت بها كثيراً ،
فعلاً لماذا كل هذه الأعمال و هذا التزيين ، و هو آتٍ في ليلة باردة و سيسكن في مغارة صغيرة ، و يعيش فقيراً ؟
هل كل هذا لأننا نحبه ؟
فإذا كان ذلك فعلاً ، فلماذا لا نسمع ما يقول ؟ لماذا لا نطبق ما يعلمنا ؟ لماذا لا نفعل ما يرضيه ؟ لماذا كل هذا و لمن ؟ له ؟ هو لا يريد هذا ، يريد أن نكون على طريقه ، هو يحبنا أن نكون معه ليخلصنا ، لا يريدنا أن نضيع وقتنا في تحضير أشياء لا تقودنا إلى الخلاص .
نعم ، يجب أن نزين و أن نفرح لقدومه ، لكن بالمعقول و دون إسراف . لا يجب أن يكون التحضير فقط بالزينة بل بتحضير القلوب و تنقيتها ، يجب أن نكون حاضرين بصلواتنا و تراتيلنا ، بتفكيرنا و عبادتنا و تمجيدنا له .

المسيح ولد فمجدوه :flowers:
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى ياابنى تاملات رااائعه جدااا
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى تاملات رااائعه جدااا
> كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*الـُمصالح






"يصالح به [ المسيح ] الكل لنفسه عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه"
(كو 1: 20 )

لأن الإنسان بعد دخول الخطية، أصبح في عداوة مع الله. لذلك كان لابد من مصالح إلهي يضع يده على الله وعلى الإنسان. 
وهذا ما تمناه أيوب ص9: 33وشكراً لله لأجل ذلك المصالح المجيد الذي وحده كان فيه الكفاءة أن يضع يده على الله لأنه الابن الأزلي المعادل لله. 
وأيضاً يضعها على الإنسان لأنه الإنسان الحقيقي الكامل نظيرنا لكن بلا خطية.

لذلك يضع الرسول بولس أمامنا الأساس الوحيد لتحقيق إرادة الله في خلاص جميع الناس، إذ يقول في إحدى رسائله الرعوية "الله.. يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون ... لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الإنسان يسوع المسيح الذي بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع**" (1تى2: 4-6) .

وفى رسالة التبرير نقرأ "لأنه إن كنا ونحن أعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه، فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن مُصالحون نخلص بحياته وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر أيضاً بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح الذي نلنا به الآن المصالحة" (رو 5: 10 ، 11).

وفى رسالة أمجاد المسيح نقرأ عن سرور الله أن يحل كل الملء في المسيح "وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الأرض أم ما في السماوات، وأنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً أجنبيين وأعداء ... قد صالحكم الآن" (كو 1: 19 -22) .

وفى رسالة مقام الكنيسة السماوي "لأنه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحداً ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط أي العداوة .. لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه إنساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً ويصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلاً العداوة به" (أف 2: 14 -16) .

وفى رسالة الخدمة "أي أن الله كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعاً فينا كلمة المصالحة. إذاً نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا، نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله (2كو 5: 19 ، 21).

وفى وصف الرب لترحيب الآب بالابن الضال الراجع في توبة وندم "رآه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبّله" (لو 15: 20 ) .
*​


----------

